# "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018



## brooker (12. Oktober 2017)

*"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

[SIZE=+2]Hallo PCGH`ler,

KREBS ist eine Erkrankung die sich allgegenwärtig durch unsere Familien-, 
Freundes- und Bekanntenkreise zieht. Es vergeht kein Monat an dem man 
nicht hört "... der/ die hat Krebs!" Und die Anzahl der Neuerkrankungen pro 
Jahr nehmen zu! Niemand ist vor den vielfältigen Formen des Krebs sicher. 
Selbst unsere geliebten Haustiere, wie bspw. Hunde und Katzen sind betroffen.

Bei Folding@Home ist KREBS eines der Kernthemen. 

Anlässlich des *Welt-Krebs-Tages am 04.02.2018* ruft das 
PCGH-Folding@Home-Team die gesamte Community zu einer
*einwöchigen Faltaktion speziell gegen Krebs* auf.

Mitmachen kann jeder. Egal ob Desktop-Rechner, Laptop, Server, 
NAS-Systeme und selbst einige Handys können einen Beitrag leisten. 
Neben Windows-Betriebssystemen werden auch Linux-Systeme unterstützt. 
Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten schnell gemacht. 

*Dauer der Aktionswoche: 04.02. - 10.02.2018*

Bei Fragen zu Folding@Home oder bei Problemen kommt einfach in die 
"Rumpelkammer" des Folding-Teams.

Nicht zögern, jegliche Unterstützung hilft und ist willkommen!

Vielen Dank und auf eine gute Aktion dank euch! 


Grüße vom
PCGH-Folding@Home-Team
[/SIZE]​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Na dann 
Mein Folding-Server steht schon​ bereit 

Xeon 1230v1 mit zwei GTX 960.
Zwar kein Monster aber der wird die Woche Falten, was das zeug hält.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bin dabei

Nachtrag: Dieses mal leider nicht


----------



## brooker (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... bitte nutzt den Vorlauf um die Aktion entsprechend zu verbreiten!


----------



## c00LsPoT (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bin dabei und fahre diesmal alles auf was geht. Wenn bis dahin nix kaputt geht. 4-6 Ryzen Threads, 32 XEON-Threads, eine 1080ti und eine 980.


----------



## Nono15 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ganz klar bin ich wieder mit von der Partie 
Mein Linux-Folding-System wird wieder mit meiner GTX1060 6GB und (ganz neu eingetroffen) einer GTX1050 Ti dabei sein. 
Dazu gesellt sich selbstredend mein Gaming-PC mit Ryzen5 1600 und GTX1070


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Am 04.02. Weltkrebstag und am 15.02. ist Kinderkrebstag. Wäre schön, die Faltwoche zu verlängern, um beide Termine zu verbinden
Ich mach das auf jeden Fall so.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Am 04.02. Weltkrebstag und am 15.02. ist Kinderkrebstag. Wäre schön, die Faltwoche zu verlängern, um beide Termine zu verbinden



Eine durchaus bedenkenswerte Variante
Der eine steigt gleich am 04.02. ein und beendet dann früher
Der andere kommt später und faltet dann durch
Der dritte, nun...


foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ...beide Termine zu verbinden
> Ich mach das auf jeden Fall so.


... nun, der faltet durch

Und der vierte (alles Licht auf Wahnsinnige wie mich) der beginnt am 01.01. und beendet am 31.12.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bumble, wenn mir der Strom egal sein könnte, wäre das auch kein Ding, Hardware hab ich genug, die da mitspielen kann 
Leider hab ich keinen Stromsponsor


----------



## harley765 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und der vierte (alles Licht auf Wahnsinnige wie mich) der beginnt am 01.01. und beendet am 31.12.



und der fünfte, so wie ich, löscht alles Licht und kocht nix in der Zeit um Strom für den Falter zu sparen..


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



harley765 schrieb:


> und der fünfte, so wie ich, löscht alles Licht und kocht nix in der Zeit um Strom für den Falter zu sparen..



Ja, hast gewonnen, du bist noch krasser


----------



## JayTea (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Und ich dusche kalt, zumindest im Sommer , um den Strom für den Durchlauferhitzer zu sparen! 

Ich freue mich auf die nächste Aktion! Auch in der Hoffnung, dass ich bis dahin wieder mit einer GPU am Start bin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Keine GPU mehr da, bei dir?


----------



## micindustries (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Datum ist vorgemerkt, mein Stromanbieter hat sich in Vorfreude schon nen neuen Porsche bestellt 🤣

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## u78g (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Könnte man nicht schon vorher ( um die Adventszeit) eine Faltaktion machen? Es ist ja die Zeit des "gebens"! Wir spenden die Rechenkraft.....zbsp. An jedem Adventsonntag 24h Falten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



u78g schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht schon vorher ( um die Adventszeit) eine Faltaktion machen? Es ist ja die Zeit des "gebens"! Wir spenden die Rechenkraft.....zbsp. An jedem Adventsonntag 24h Falten?


Z.b. am ersten, zweiten und dritten Advent die heilige Dreifaltigkeit?


----------



## brooker (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... wir diskutieren das in der Tat nicht zum ersten Mal. Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass jeder gerade in der Vorweihnachtszeit genug um die Ohren hat und so ein Event nicht den Zuspruch findet. Was man probieren könnte ist ne Aktion zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr. Aber was soll der Aufhänger sein? Auch stellt sich die Frage, wer kann die Organisation und den Support zu dieser Zeit ableisten? Die Aktionen sind leider keine Selbstläufer. 
Vorschläge gern zum Thema in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## sonntagskind (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Z.b. am ersten, zweiten und dritten Advent die heilige Dreifaltigkeit?



Drei-FALTIGKEIT...schöner Wortwitz! 

Letztlich steht es ja aber jedem frei, die Rechner auch an Weihnachten anzuschmeissen. Eine Extra-Faltaktion finde ich da auch etwas übertrieben, wie brooker schon sagt, haben die meisten Leute eh genug um die Ohren.
Aber vllt lässt sich ja einfach auf der HP mit einem der Redakteure was abmachen, dass nochmal auf den Spendencharakter hingewiesen wird, bei einer der "PcGameshardware wünscht allen eine frohe Weihnachtszeit". Die meisten Falter hier, lassen die Rechner eh laufen, geht ja letztlich nur darum, die "Hin- und wieder"-, sowie die "Faltaktionsfalter" nochmal dran zu erinnern.  Und gerade im Winter ist die "Stromverschwendung" ja nicht so hoch, man heizt ja schließlich auch die Bude.

Wie gesagt, ein Hinweis zum Falten/Spenden zur Weihnachtszeit fände ich wirklich gut, ne komplette Aktion mit Gewinnen und Auswertung wäre bissl Overkill und würde auch dem Spendencharakter irgendwie nicht so ganz entsprechen. Aber gerade zur besinnlichen Weihnachtszeit ist das Thema Krebs ja für alle betroffenen und Angehörigen besonders schmerzlich. Sei es, weil es vllt eines der letzten gemeinsamen Weihnachtsfeste sein wird, oder weil es vielleicht das erste Fest ohne einen geliebten Menschen ist.  

Aber um dann doch nochmal Ontopic zu werden: Bei der Faltwoche im Februar, werde ich wieder alles an Hardware reinwerfen und falten lassen, was sich auftreiben lässt. Insbesondere weil in der Woche auch mein Vaddi Geburtstag gehabt hätte! Auf dass der Scheibe im Stromzähler schwindelig wird!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Klar, bin dabei - mein FoPaSa könnte da zwar schon ausgelaufen sein, aber dennoch mache ich wieder mit. Nur werde ich dieses Mal nicht mit über 3,2 Mio ppd durch 3 Vegas und meinen Fredrippa  falten können. Habe dann keine 3 Vega mehr zur Verfügung - aber es ist ja nochn bissl bis dahin...


----------



## Todde (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hi Leute bin grad auf diesen Beitrag gestossen, kann mir vielleicht einer erklären was falten ist und was das ganze bewirken soll.
Habe selber Krebs meine Frau auch und würde gerne mitmachen wenn es für einen guten Zweck ist.

Vielen Dank im voraus für die Antworten

Todde


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hallo Todde

Am besten liest du dich hier mal ein:
[Info] Falten für Anfänger oder: Was ist Folding@Home?

Wen es Fragen gibt einfach hier melden:
Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II 

Gruss


----------



## Todde (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Danke, sobald ich Zeit hab werde ich mich schlau lesen


----------



## brooker (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Klar, bin dabei - mein FoPaSa könnte da zwar schon ausgelaufen sein, ...



Den FoPaSa verlänger ich bei so zuverlässigen Mitfaltern sehr gern!


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Draußen hat es nun geschneit, es ist allerbeste Foldingzeit!


----------



## Rallyesport (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Läuft soweit bei mir auch, ist im Client irgend etwas zu beachten? Muss da noch was eingestellt werden damit es richtig rund geht?
Hab mal einen Screenshot erstellt, passt das soweit?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Viewer aus, kostet nur Leistung. Passkey rein sofern noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## Rallyesport (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Okay ich mach das dann so


----------



## JayTea (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

_Ich beantrage mal, dass die letzten Beiträge in die Rumpelkammer verschoben werden._

Hallo Rallyesport! 

Wie du an einen passkey rankommst, weißt du?
Mit welcher Grafikkarte faltest du?
Bei der CPU hast du die Anzahl der Thereads wahrscheinlich auf "automatisch" belassen?! Ist theoretisch natürlich nicht falsch jedoch praktisch leider ungünstig. Das heißt es kann passieren, dass du teilweise keine WorkUnits für den CPU-Slot bekommst, weil eine Threadanzahl mit einer Primzahl (aus technischen Gründen) Probleme verursachen kann.


----------



## Amon (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Keine Ahnung ob wir das von Seti-Germany schon auf dem Schirm haben, aber ich werds mal bei uns im Forum bekannt machen. Vielleicht ziehen ja ein paar Leute ihre GPUs mal für eine Woche von PG und einstein ab.


----------



## brooker (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

[SIZE=+2]Hallo PCGH`ler,

KREBS ist eine Erkrankung die sich allgegenwärtig durch unsere Familien-, 
Freundes- und Bekanntenkreise zieht. Es vergeht kein Monat an dem man 
nicht hört "... der/ die hat Krebs!" Und die Anzahl der Neuerkrankungen pro 
Jahr nehmen zu! Niemand ist vor den vielfältigen Formen des Krebs sicher. 
Selbst unsere geliebten Haustiere, wie bspw. Hunde und Katzen sind betroffen.

Bei Folding@Home ist KREBS eines der Kernthemen. 

Anlässlich des *Welt-Krebs-Tages am 04.02.2018* ruft das 
PCGH-Folding@Home-Team die gesamte Community zu einer
*einwöchigen Faltaktion speziell gegen Krebs* auf.

Mitmachen kann jeder. Egal ob Desktop-Rechner, Laptop, Server, 
NAS-Systeme und selbst einige Handys können einen Beitrag leisten. 
Neben Windows-Betriebssystemen werden auch Linux-Systeme unterstützt. 
Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten schnell gemacht. 

*Dauer der Aktionswoche: 04.02. - 10.02.2018*

Bei Fragen zu Folding@Home oder bei Problemen kommt einfach in die 
"Rumpelkammer" des Folding-Teams.

Nicht zögern, jegliche Unterstützung hilft und ist willkommen!

Vielen Dank und auf eine gute Aktion dank euch! 


Grüße vom
PCGH-Folding@Home-Team
[/SIZE]​


----------



## JayTea (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

*push push*
Knapp zweieinhalb Wochen noch!
Bzw. zwei Wochen für diejenigen, die wieder einen Faltmonat anstreben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich hoffe ja, das das Budget bis dahin eine weitere GPU zu lässt.
Wenn nicht müsse zwei 1060 + 2 960 und ne 950 dieses mal reichen.


----------



## Cartesius (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

@*Chris-W201-Fan*: 

Weißt du wieviel PPD die 950 schafft und was sie dabei verbraucht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Verbrauch ist ziemlich gleich zu ner 960 bei mir, also etwa 75-80w die Einzelkarte.
PPD weiß ich nicht mehr, auf dem Asrock AM1B wars irgendwo nur 130.000, was aber an der Anbindung dort liegen wird, und der CPU.
Denke 150-170.000ppd sollten drin sein mit etwa 1380-1420mhz


----------



## JayTea (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Meine 960er kam bei 1550 MHz auf circa 200k PPD. Der Verbrauch lag dabei eher bei 120W.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Meine schaffen keine 1550, allerdings fahren die mit 61%PT und +180 core und -500 RAM, sofern der Mem-Controller ne Auslastung unter 90% zeigt, kann man bei Maxwell und Pascale mit GPU-Z gut einstellen.

Bei Mining sind die Loads da nicht hoch.


----------



## JayTea (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Meine war bei 1,2 V und maximalem PT unterwegs.
Habe sie aber ausschließlich falten lassen und nie gezockt.
Außerdem war sie gewässert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Die laufen unter 1,1v


----------



## moreply (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.

1080ti, RX V64, R9 390x, R9 280 und 5 R9 290er werden schon was reißen...


----------



## micindustries (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



moreply schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei.
> 
> 1080ti, RX V64, R9 390x, R9 280 und 5 R9 290er werden schon was reißen...



Jössas, betreibst du eine GPU-Zuchtfarm oder was


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Das sieht nach ner ordentlichen Minig-Ausrüstung aus


----------



## moreply (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



micindustries schrieb:


> Jössas, betreibst du eine GPU-Zuchtfarm oder was



Genau ich züchte aus den GP108 Chips  GP102-450-A1 Chips 

@Chris richtig getippt!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: &amp;amp;quot;Gamer folden gegen den Krebs&amp;amp;quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Denk dran die mit 4x oder besser 8x anzubinden.

Edit: so, jetzt ist das Folding schuld, ich hab mir doch noch ne 1070Ti geordert, für die Faltwoche  [emoji14]


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Noch 14 Tage, dann gehts wieder los! Macht die Lüfter sauber, blasst die Radies frei und lasst die Rechner mit ein paar WUs warm laufen! ;o)

Gute Nachrichten: *PCGH wird die Aktion wieder mit Beiträgen auf der Main, einem Gewinnspiel und einem Beitrag in der Printed unterstützen. *


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Schade, das ich da mit meinen LowEnd Karten wieder keine Chance auf den Top-Platz der Punkte habe, aber gott, gefoldet wird von mir trotzdem.
Vielleicht wird das Gewinnspiel ja mal anders aufgestellt als letztes mal


----------



## JayTea (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

@Chris: Hööö?? Du kaufst ne 1070Ti und beschwerst dich über deine LowEnd Hardware!? Irgendetwas passt da nicht zusammen...  

Jo, bin auch gespannt, ob sich beim Gewinnspiel an den Spielregeln etwas ändert. Nach der letzten Faltwoche und dem entsprechenden Gewinnspiel wurde dies ja diskutiert!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Na eine 1070Ti ist ja nun selbst mit dem Rest nicht so ein Burner 

- 2x GTX 1060
- 2x GTX 960
- 1x GTX 750
- 1x GTX 950

Was Fällt auf? Ja, nur Nivea-GPUs 
Da die GPUs sonst teilweise einer anderen Aufgabe nachgehen, ist dort leider nur Nvidia interessant.


----------



## moreply (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Betreibst du Zcash oder Zclassic mining? Für Eth sind die Karten ja eher ungeeignet 

@JayTea

Ich fand es eigentlich beim letzten mal ganz in Ordnung. Mehr Rechenleistung = Höhere Chance auf den Gewinn. Außerdem wurde ja eh ausgelost. 
Also hat jeder der in die Top Ten gekommen ist, die chance gehabt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

equihash, ja

Für die Top10 reicht da die Leistung ziemlich sicher nicht, wobei, ich könnte für Folding noch ne GTX780Ti und ne 770 dazu schalten


----------



## JayTea (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

@Chris: ist doch prima. Da kommt schon gut was bei rum! 
Feel free! 

@moreply: Du hast natürlich recht. Ging halt darum, dass es keine Teilnahme“frist“ gab. D.h. während der Faltwoche konnte jemand um die Ecke kommen, mit Glück den Hauptgewinn abgreifen und anschließend wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden/nie wieder etwas mit Folding zu tun haben. Ist kein dramatischer Fail aber dennoch unschön meinem Empfinden nach.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hm, in die Top 10 kommt man aber normal nicht mit ner einzelnen oder zwei GPUs 

Und das war doch für den Hauptgewinn nötig, oder?


----------



## JayTea (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Unter den zehn produktivsten Donors wurde die GTX 1060 verlost. Unabhängig davon, wann sie ihre erste WU (für #70335) gefaltet haben.
Bin echt gespannt, was es diesmal zu gewinnen gibt!!


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Mit einer 1080 + 1080 Ti bin ich letztes Mal gerade so unter die Top10 gekommen. Nehme an, dass dieses Setup diesesmal nicht reicht für die Top10.
Sollten sich die Modalitäten nicht ändern, hätte das zumindest den Vorteil, dass ein 'dahergeschneiter' Gamer nicht in den Top10 landen wird. 
Bin trotzdem dafür, dass möglichst viele Teilnehmer den Hauptgewinn gewinnen können.


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... es wird Anpassungen an den Teilnahmebedingungen geben. Aktuell ist noch nichts fix. Es wird aber die Tage eine Ankündigung kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



JayTea schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt, was es diesmal zu gewinnen gibt!!


Wie jedes mal: Karma Punkte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Das sowieso, wobei auch mal so kleine Dinge wie PCGH-F@H-USB-Sticks, -Mauspads, ... zusätzlich echt cool wäre, vielleicht als fester Gewinn für bestimmte Top-Listen-Plätze


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

[SIZE=+2]Hallo PCGH`ler,

KREBS ist eine Erkrankung die sich allgegenwärtig durch unsere Familien-, 
Freundes- und Bekanntenkreise zieht. Es vergeht kein Monat an dem man 
nicht hört "... der/ die hat Krebs!" Und die Anzahl der Neuerkrankungen pro 
Jahr nehmen zu! Niemand ist vor den vielfältigen Formen des Krebs sicher. 
Selbst unsere geliebten Haustiere, wie bspw. Hunde und Katzen sind betroffen.

Bei Folding@Home ist KREBS eines der Kernthemen. 

Anlässlich des *Welt-Krebs-Tages am 04.02.2018* ruft das 
PCGH-Folding@Home-Team die gesamte Community zu einer
*einwöchigen Faltaktion speziell gegen Krebs* auf.

Mitmachen kann jeder. Egal ob Desktop-Rechner, Laptop, Server, 
NAS-Systeme und selbst einige Handys können einen Beitrag leisten. 
Neben Windows-Betriebssystemen werden auch Linux-Systeme unterstützt. 
Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten schnell gemacht. 

*Dauer der Aktionswoche: 04.02. - 10.02.2018*

Bei Fragen zu Folding@Home oder bei Problemen kommt einfach in die 
"Rumpelkammer" des Folding-Teams.

Nicht zögern, jegliche Unterstützung hilft und ist willkommen!

Vielen Dank und auf eine gute Aktion dank euch! 


Grüße vom
PCGH-Folding@Home-Team
[/SIZE]​


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... push push, am 04.02.2018 gehts los!

... meine Damen und Herren, ich habe den Aktionsmodus gestern bei mir eingeschaltet. Eine 1080Ti faltet gegen den Krebs! Alle paar Tage kommt eine weitere Karte dazu.

Was bringt ihr dieses Jahr an den Start?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na eine 1070Ti ist ja nun selbst mit dem Rest nicht so ein Burner
> 
> - 2x GTX 1060
> - 2x GTX 960
> ...



Dazu noch zwei Keppler, 780ti und 770, wobei ich da gucken muss, wegen strom usw.
Die 780ti ist in nem Wakü-PC, eigentlich also suboptimal, da ich den ungern lange unbeaufsichtigt laufen lasse, die 770 ist aber unter Luft, und damit wohl kein Problem


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... wow, ordentlich was Du an den Start bringst!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich muss mal mit der LSW reden, ob die mir den Strom für diese Faltaktionen zur Verfügung stellen, und ich mit das Abwärme die Straßen zwischen GF und WOB eisfrei halte


----------



## bastian123f (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Macht mal langsam Leute.

Bin nur mit meinem FX, der Fury und dann kommt die 770 noch dabei. Alles natürlich hochgezüchtett bei angepasstem Lüfter.

Ich versuche zurzeit noch ein paar Freunde anzuwerben. Wenn ich es schaffe, wären bei mir noch 5 1070er, eine 1060 und ein paar Prozis dabei. Aber bisher zeigen Sie nur sehr wenig Interesse. Sehr Schade.

Mein ihr es würde auch mit einem normalen Laptop funktionieren? Oder schmilzt mir das ding  weg aufgrund von Kernschmelze


----------



## Nono15 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> ... push push, am 04.02.2018 gehts los!
> 
> ... meine Damen und Herren, ich habe den Aktionsmodus gestern bei mir eingeschaltet. Eine 1080Ti faltet gegen den Krebs! Alle paar Tage kommt eine weitere Karte dazu.
> 
> Was bringt ihr dieses Jahr an den Start?



Meine Zotac GTX1070 mini läuft sich seit dieser Woche in meinem Linux-Rechner schon warm  Seit dem Kernel-downgrade auf 4.4.xx funktioniert auch das WLan wieder durchgänging, und das Treiberdowngrade auf 370.28 macht sich Performance-Technisch sehr stark bemerkbar (hab´s ins PPD-Formular eingetragen, leider isses noch nicht in die Haupttabelle übertragen worden )
Dazu wird sich noch ab nächster Woche die Zotac GTX1050TI gesellen 

Zum Start der Faltwoche wir meine MSI GTX1070TI in meinem Gaming-System ihren Beitrag beisteuern.

Somit falten:
1x GTX1070, 1x GTX1070TI und 1x GTX1050TI OC , vielleicht wird mein Ryzen5 1600 tagsüber noch ein paar WU´s falten (den FX im Linux-System lasse ich komplett aussen vor) 

Und wie immer: "Mögen die Server in Stanford und die WU´s mit uns sein"


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... die Oberbiene wird Mr. Pande sicher schon geimpft haben, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> ... die Oberbiene wird Mr. Pande sicher schon geimpft haben, oder?



Nein, noch nicht - er wird aber dieses Wochenende von mir "Breitband-sensibilisiert"


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... bezüglich des "Gewinnspiels" erwarte ich in den kommenden Tagen die Lüftung des Geheimnisses von PCGH. Was bin ich gespannt! 

Behaltet die Main im Auge.


----------



## JayTea (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Yeah! 
Genauso bin ich auf den PPD-Peak der Aktionswoche gespannt und generell, ob wir dieses Jahr langfristig auf 50 Mio PPD kommen!


----------



## derschweizer (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

So makaber es klingt...
„Mining vs. Folding“  kommt einem  „Reichtum vs.Gesundheit“ 

schon sehr nah......

das einzigste, was Beide gleich haben, Sie verbrauchen Energie.


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... ich habe auch bekannte Miner angeschrieben und hoffe, dass Sie die eine oder andere GPU auf PCIe x16 oder x8 setzen und die Woche mit Folden.


----------



## bastian123f (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Würde gerne bei Facebook Werbung machen. Darf ich dazu das Plakat posten und diesen Thread hier verlinken? Vielleicht findet jemand noch zu uns.


----------



## voodoman (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich plane zur Faltwoche ins Feld zu ziehen mit:
2 x GTX1060 (laufen eh 24/7)
1 x GTX1080ti
und vielleicht noch 1 x GTX980


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... ebenfalls beachtlich. Freue mich auf die Aktion. Wir können Platz 11 und 10 der Welt erfolden.


----------



## u78g (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

....ich wollte noch Aufrüsten, aber bei den Graka Preisen muss ich leider die alten Pixelschupser nochmal quälen


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... da hast du wohl recht. Alles sehr teuer und noch nicht mal verfügbar.

Aber gut, es reicht schon wenn wir bestehende Hardware einsetzen.

*In einer Woche ist es soweit: ab 04.02.2018 läuft die Aktion "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs"

Macht mit, jeder kann einen Beitrag gegen den Krebs leisten!*


----------



## Ramonx56 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Wenn alles gut geht und die Zeit es zulässt schicke ich folgendes Setup ins Rennen:
1x GTX 1080TI
2x GTX 1070
Steht noch aus: 1x GTX 1060.

Werde natürlich wieder die Werbe keule schwingen.
Hoffe mal, dass ich diesmal wenigstens ein paar Bekannte dazu bewegen kann mit zu machen.  
Mal schauen ob ich es damit diesmal in die Top 10. schaffe.


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

@Ramon: ... auch bei Dir gehts wirklich rund


----------



## Cartesius (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Mein ihr es würde auch mit einem normalen Laptop funktionieren? Oder schmilzt mir das ding  weg aufgrund von Kernschmelze



Wenn dich der "Lärm" der Lüfter nicht stört, kannste auch auf nem Läppie falten. 
Der ein oder andere Folder macht genau dieses. Ich lasse gelegentlich die CPU meines Laptops falten, keine Probleme feststellbar.


----------



## bastian123f (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Cartesius schrieb:


> Wenn dich der "Lärm" der Lüfter nicht stört, kannste auch auf nem Läppie falten.
> Der ein oder andere Folder macht genau dieses. Ich lasse gelegentlich die CPU meines Laptops falten, keine Probleme feststellbar.



Die PCs stehen im Arbeitszimmer. Da höre ich bei geschlossener Türe nichts


----------



## u78g (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

So, schlechte Nachrichten von meiner Seite!    Da ich erst am 06.02. wieder zuhause bin, muss ich leider schon heute mit der Faltaktion anfangen.
Also sorry nochmal an Alle das ich Euch die großen WU's wegfalte


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



u78g schrieb:


> So, schlechte Nachrichten von meiner Seite!    Da ich erst am 06.02. wieder zuhause bin, muss ich leider schon heute mit der Faltaktion anfangen.
> Also sorry nochmal an Alle das ich Euch die großen WU's wegfalte



  - nein was sind wir jetzt sauer ....


----------



## Ramonx56 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Muss noch schnell mein Benutzerprofil sichern...
Dann Windows 10 installieren, Grafikkarten einbauen, Treiber installieren, Überreste von 40 PCs aus einem Zimmer räumen, mein Bett in das frei gewordene Zimmer stellen und dann stehen 24/7 2,4M PPD nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

grummel, du bist zu stark :-\

Dafür muss ich meine Folder nur im Keller arbeiten lassen 

@ Brooker, du bist gern mal zur Besichtigung willkommen


----------



## Ramonx56 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

@Chris
Vielleicht kann ich doch noch eine 1060 organisieren. Zwar muss diese dann mit einem x1 Slot auskommen... bzw einen Mining Riser.
Meint ihr, dass diese wenigstens noch 200k PPD bringt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

kann ich mal testen, hab ich ja da


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ihr könnt euch ab sofort für das Gewinnspiel anmelden:
Folding@Home 2018: Gigabyte-Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag mit tollen Preisen
Faltaktion zum Welt-Krebstag (4. bis 11. Februar 2018): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Nice, auch wenn sich irgendwie zum letzten mal nichts geändert hat mit den Bedingungen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich wollte die Ankündigung so schnell wie möglich veröffentlichen, da mir das vergangene Woche leider nicht möglich war (Grippe) und der Start bereits Ende dieser Woche stattfindet. Da die vergangene Faltwoche sehr erfolgreich war, denke ich, dass die Bedingungen ohne wesentliche Änderungen in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: &amp;quot;Gamer folden gegen den Krebs&amp;quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich finde halt die Beschränkung auf die 10 stärksten Folder für den Hauptgewinn etwas doof 

Aber klar, generell richtig 

Bei den anderen Gewinnen Tastatur oder Mauspads, ... würde ich eh lieber anderen den vortritt lassen, nutze ich nämlich nachher eh nicht.


Schade dass nicht noch ein paar andere kleine Gewinne bei sind, sowas wie USB 3.0 Sticks im PCGH-F@H Style, oder sowas 

Edit: Achja, ganz vergessen, sofern noch Nachwirkungen von der Grippe da sind, gute Erholung noch.


----------



## Schussmann (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

stell mich halt bissi blöd an aber wie verlinken für das Gewinnspiel
kommt immer nur dieses raus :  schussmann - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Schussmann (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

ok geklärt  grrrrrrrr^^


----------



## Ramonx56 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

So langsam muss ich dann doch mal ins Bett...
Benutzerprofil ist gesichert und Windows neu aufgesetzt. 
Morgen zieht mein Schlafzimmer dann um...
Übermorgen baue ich dann die GPUs um. 

Wenn Alles klappt kommt folgendes Setup zum Einsatz:

Main Rig:
PCIE x16 3.0 -> GTX 1080TI
PCIE x16 2.0 -> GTX 1070

ASRock B85 BTC:
PCIE x16 3.0 -> GTX 1070
PCIE x1 (2.0?||3.0?) -> Riser > GTX 1060


----------



## Nono15 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hab gestern meine GTX1050TI in meinen Linux-Faltrechner mit zur GTX1070 dazugebastelt 
Funktioniert unter Linux auch mit dem 370.28-Treiber tadellos, obwohl der diese GraKa offiziell noch nicht unterstützt 
Für die nächste Faltsession muss ich aber ein neues Gehäuse kaufen da in diesem der Luftstrom und die Kabelverlegung noch  nicht optimal ist, außerdem will ich die CPU mit ner Hybridkühlung auf Temperatur halten und den Geräuschpegel insgesamt verringern (mein jetziges Gehäuse ist nicht gedämmt).


----------



## ZobRombie (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hallo zusammen!

Danke @brooker für die Nachricht/Erinnerung, ich bin natürlich wieder mit dabei. Auch wenn meine GTX 960 angesichts der geballten 1070er und 1080(Ti)er nur unter ferner liefen geführt wird. Aber dafür freut sie sich schon.

Grüße


----------



## dergunia (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

erst mal werbung gemacht via whatsapp. die ganzen daddelfreunde angeschrieben und unsere servergruppe mal damit genervt 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## bastian123f (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



dergunia schrieb:


> erst mal werbung gemacht via whatsapp. die ganzen daddelfreunde angeschrieben und unsere servergruppe mal damit genervt
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Hab ich auch gemacht. Aber das Ergebnis ist eher ernüchternd 
Zumindest bin ich jetzt mit zum Folding Team gestoßen das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang. 
Zudem nerve ich zurzeit meinen Kollegen jede Stunde. Er fährt am WE für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub und hätte noch eine alte Titan daheim. Vielleicht wirds ja was.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Wie man an anderer Stelle schon sehen kann habe ich mich selber mal überredet die antiken Reste für einen guten Zweck ( gewinnen tut man damit eh keinen Blumentopf  ) um ein paar Falter zu falten und dem Team zu einem besseren Platz zu verhelfen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ob ich n Bissel Irre bin?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramonx56 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ob ich n Bissel Irre bin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und sowas von und das ist auch gut so! 
Zum Glück bist du da nicht der Einzige 
Ich lasse jetzt schon mal warmlaufen. Verfrühter Start...
Bisher kommen dabei so 2M PPD bei rum. Werde am Wochenende auch noch einen weiteren PC aufsetzen und diesen (wenn alles gut geht) mit einer 1060 bestücken.
Habe bisher meinen Haupt PC mit 1080TI und 1070 am laufen und mein Mining Board (ASRock B85 BTC) auch mit einer 1070.


Edit: 9 GPUs??? Okee, ja... definitiv! 

Edit2: Was haste denn alles am laufen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Jeder wie er mag aber einen Schönheitspreis gibts dafür aber nicht. Da ist es kein Wunder wenn Mutti dich an den Ohren hängend aus dem Fenster hält


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... feines Regal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: &quot;Gamer folden gegen den Krebs&quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Meine Mutter hat mir in meinem eigenen Haus nix zu sagen.

Edit: Brooker, du bist, wie schon öfter erwähnt, gern zur Lifebesichtigung eingeladen.
Kalt ist es im Keller aktuell auch nicht.


----------



## c00LsPoT (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Tolle Wurst... die Workstation hat einen Testlauf gemacht. Als die WUs durch waren und die Kiste im Leerlauf war, hat's das 2016er DarkPower Pro 11 1200W gehimmelt. Das heißt erstmal  keine 16 XEON-Kerne und keine GTX 980   .


----------



## Hasestab (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Och nöö!!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst... die Workstation hat einen Testlauf gemacht. Als die WUs durch waren und die Kiste im Leerlauf war, hat's das 2016er DarkPower Pro 11 1200W gehimmelt. Das heißt erstmal  keine 16 XEON-Kerne und keine GTX 980   .


Mein Beileid 

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst... die Workstation hat einen Testlauf gemacht. Als die WUs durch waren und die Kiste im Leerlauf war, hat's das 2016er DarkPower Pro 11 1200W gehimmelt. Das heißt erstmal  keine 16 XEON-Kerne und keine GTX 980   .



... wie das? So ein Markennetzteil geht doch nicht einfach so. Wie äußert sich der Himmel?


----------



## bastian123f (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ob ich n Bissel Irre bin?
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180201/6d3a6db3af285285c3e881ad387e42e1.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180201/e75b1bc7bf0662e1126806bb78b6a5a4.jpg



Jup das bist du definitiv. Allerdings im guten Sinne

Am Samstag kommt meine Fury in die Z600 und ich treffe alle Vorkehrungen. Dann bin ich mit 2 x Xeon x5660, R9 Fury (unlocked) und einer R9 380 auch nicht gerade hinten dabei. Vielleicht finde ich noch eine PCIe x16 Verlängerung. Dann kann ich meine 770 auch noch an den 1 HE x4 Slot ranhängen.

Fröhliches Falten euch allen.


----------



## c00LsPoT (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Klickt nur noch einmal wenn der Stecker frisch angesteckt wird und dann noch einmal beim ersten Einschalten der Workstation. Aber die Lüfter drehen nicht mal an... Reset-Knopf und Einschalter auf dem Board leuchten aber.

Habs auch mit einem Tester ausprobiert. Sagt gar nix bis auf das erste Klicken. 

Zum Glück gibts für die Faltwoche noch den Ryzen und die 1080ti.


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... hmm. Das hört sich in der Tat nicht gut an.   Aber gut. Die Garantie bringt dir eine neues Netzteil. Zur 1080Ti kannst Du die 980er sicher nicht zustecken oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Edit: 9 GPUs??? Okee, ja... definitiv!
> 
> Edit2: Was haste denn alles am laufen?



Es laufen schon: 
- 2x GTX1060
- GTX 960
- GTX750
- GTX770
- GTX780Ti
--> Ergibt aktuell grobe 1,2Mio PPD

Dazu kommen noch mal:
- GTX960
- GTX950
- GTX1070Ti

-> wird dann hoffentlich die 2 Mio PPD knacken


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Es laufen schon:
> ...
> --> Ergibt aktuell grobe 1,2Mio PPD
> 
> ...



Laufen die immer oder 'nur' zur Faltwoche?


----------



## bastian123f (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Klickt nur noch einmal wenn der Stecker frisch angesteckt wird und dann noch einmal beim ersten Einschalten der Workstation. Aber die Lüfter drehen nicht mal an... Reset-Knopf und Einschalter auf dem Board leuchten aber.
> 
> Habs auch mit einem Tester ausprobiert. Sagt gar nix bis auf das erste Klicken.
> 
> Zum Glück gibts für die Faltwoche noch den Ryzen und die 1080ti.





brooker schrieb:


> ... hmm. Das hört sich in der Tat nicht gut an.   Aber gut. Die Garantie bringt dir eine neues Netzteil. Zur 1080Ti kannst Du die 980er sicher nicht zustecken oder?



Wenn du nicht mit viel OC dabei bist, sollte das Netzteil von der Power her reichen. Hättest du so viele Anschlüsse?


----------



## c00LsPoT (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

In dem RyzenPC ist ein Straight Power 800W. Sollte für eine 1080Ti und eine 980 reichen. Muss nur schauen ob es vom Platz her reicht. Sind ziemlich dicke Kühler.


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Wenn du zwei fette GPU direkt nebeneinander in die Slots pressts, kanns sein, dass sie sich gegenseitig überhitzen. Hatte ich mit meiner 1080 Ti und 1070.
Habs dann über einen PCIe x16 Riser gelöst...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Laufen die immer oder 'nur' zur Faltwoche?



nur zur Faltwoche, die ca. 1,3-1,4kW kann ich nicht 24/7 stemmen


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Das dachte ich mir bzw. ansonsten würde ich das Zeug für ein paar Euronen vertickern und in effizientere HW investieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Denke bei den 950 und 960 kann das kommen, die 700er sind als Backup-Karten. die 1060er und 1070Ti ist doch schon top


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

so, gerade mal die letzten 3 Karten gestartet, allerdings eine davon aktuell im 1x Riser, mal sehen wie die sich schlägt, wenn die zu niedrig bleibt, gehts mit der in nen anderen Rechner, die 5 Minuten werd ich morgen noch haben


----------



## bastian123f (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> so, gerade mal die letzten 3 Karten gestartet, allerdings eine davon aktuell im 1x Riser, mal sehen wie die sich schlägt, wenn die zu niedrig bleibt, gehts mit der in nen anderen Rechner, die 5 Minuten werd ich morgen noch haben


Hast du da einen Vergleich, wie es aussieht mit einer Riser Karte? 
Ds habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Dann hätte ich 3 Grafikkarten zum Folden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

noch nicht, den wollte ich eigentlich machen, aber der Rechner läuft wenn dem Netzteil, seit dem Einbau der GTX1070Ti, extrem an der Grenze, mit F@H bricht er zusammen bei allen 3 Karten, darum ist aktuell die 3. Karte auf Pause.

Hier kann es sein, das ich diesen Test im Detail ertt nach der Faltwoche machen kann.


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... alles unter x4 Gen 2 bringt deutliche Einbußen mit sich - PCIe-Bus Geschwindigkeit Vergleich


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Danke für den Verweis auf den Beitrag.
Aber ich nehme an, dass bei langsameren Karten - beim Test wurde ja ne 1080 Ti verwendet - die PCIe-Geschwindigkeit eine geringere Rolle spielt, weil die Zeit für den PCIe-Transfer gleich ist, aber die Zeit für die GPU-Berechnung länger ist (als bei einer 1080 Ti). Aber ich würde das gerne mal testen, habe aber keine langsame moderne Karte verfügbar...


----------



## moreply (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Danke für den Verweis auf den Beitrag.
> Aber ich nehme an, dass bei langsameren Karten - beim Test wurde ja ne 1080 Ti verwendet - die PCIe-Geschwindigkeit eine geringere Rolle spielt, weil die Zeit für den PCIe-Transfer gleich ist, aber die Zeit für die GPU-Berechnung länger ist (als bei einer 1080 Ti). Aber ich würde das gerne mal testen, habe aber keine langsame moderne Karte verfügbar...



Ich kann gerne mal eine 280 oder 290 auf x1, x4 und x16 testen


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

ja gerne.


----------



## bastian123f (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ok. Wenn es in meiner Stadt eine (günstige) Riser Karte gibt, dann versuche ich es mal mit einer GTX770 zu testen.

@ foldinghomealone: Danke für den Test mit der 1080TI
@brooker: Danke für den Hinweis auf den Test


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Meine Karten bekommen den Test auch noch mal.

Aktuell müssen die aber wrst mal die F@H Faltwoche machen


----------



## Ramonx56 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich habe schon konkrete Zahlen:
GTX 1080TI > 1M PPD
PCIE 3.0 x16

PCIE 2.0 x4 > GTX 1070. 
Ca. 380-500K PPD.
(3570K > 4,6 GHz)



PCIE 3.0 x16  GTX 1070 
640K PPD
(i3-4150@3,5 GHz)

Später kommen noch Werte einer GTX 1060 hinzu.
PCIE 3.0 x1


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

@brooker:
Mich wundert es ein wenig dass obwohl du so kräftig die  Werbetrommel schwingst, keine Wort über die Umstellung des Krankheitstyp  auf Cancer verlierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon konkrete Zahlen: [...]


Und warum seh ich davon noch nix im PPD-Forumlar?!


----------



## Hasestab (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Woran erkennt man denn wer was gefaltet hat?


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @brooker:
> Mich wundert es ein wenig dass obwohl du so kräftig die  Werbetrommel schwingst, keine Wort über die Umstellung des Krankheitstyp  auf Cancer verlierst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Tat, Mr. Homes. Das muss noch kund getan werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Hasestab schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man denn wer was gefaltet hat?


Wo? In den Stats?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Hasestab schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man denn wer was gefaltet hat?


Hier ist jeder unter Kontrolle. Wir passen genau auf, aber gaaanz genau: 
Du bist mir schon aufgefallen, weil es ganz schön im Karton rappelt, Du liegst
diese Woche auf Platz 4 im Team, das ist verdammt gut
Hasestab - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Alle anderen sieht man hier und man kann unterschiedlich sortieren.
PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Macht es sich denn irgendwie positiv bemerkbar wenn man zb ein bestimmtes Projekt beackert wie zb der erwähnte Begriff Cancer ( Krebs ) oder ist es Latte es auf any Desiese zu belassen.



> Hier ist jeder unter Kontrolle


Wer so tief unter der Erde ein wenig diggert rutscht doch schnell mal durch mit seinen bescheidenen Groschen


----------



## Hasestab (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Leute das ist mir auch klar wo ich meine Punkte sehe .
Mir ging es da eher weil Herr Meier von Cancer gesprochen hat.
Oder könnte ich jetzt bei meinem Sorgenkind Alzheimer bleiben und es fällt nicht auf?!

Gruss


----------



## c00LsPoT (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

AAARGH... 2x 3-Slot Karten  passen nicht ins Dark Pro 900. Also faltet erstmal nur der Ryzen und die 1080Ti. Ich versuche die GTX980 Mitte nächste Woche in der reparierten Workstation losjodeln zu lassen. Frohes Falten bis dahin!

PS: Hätte noch die 4x GTX670/GTX760Ti hier. Aber die sind wirklich mal gar nix zum Falten. Da kommt nix bei rum.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Cool wo kommst du her?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Hasestab schrieb:


> Oder könnte ich jetzt bei meinem Sorgenkind Alzheimer bleiben und es fällt nicht auf?!


Rein von den Punkten her fällt nicht auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ok, jetzt fallen die Schuppen aus den Augen. Es ist ja eine Faltaktion gegen den Krebs und von daher würde es ja Sinn machen Cancer ( Krebs ) zu wählen. Nun sind wieder alle Lampen an


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Die Auswahlmöglichkeit ist kein in Stein gemeißeltes Absolut zumindest seitens FAH.
Bei der letzten Alzheimerwoche hab ich schön brav auf Alzheimer gestellt, aber trotzdem die gleichen WUs wie vorher bekommen. Wenn grad keine vorgewählte WU vorhanden ist, wartet der Assignment Server nicht drauf bis eine gewünschte WU kommt sondern vergibt die nächst verfügbare.

Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass die Kollegen, die CPU falten, sich dahingehend geäußert hätten, dass sie dann andere WUs bekommen hätten.

Ich stell trotzdem auf Krebs.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



> Wenn grad keine vorgewählte WU vorhanden ist, wartet der Assignment  Server nicht drauf bis eine gewünschte WU kommt sondern vergibt die  nächst verfügbare.


Das habe ich mir gedacht, und letztlich ist es ja egal da alle Wege nach Rom führen egal welche Flattermänner man dort auswringt. Es sieht halt nur besser aus wenn spezielle Wochen laufen das man entsprechend sein Häkchen setzt, aber jetzt ist ja noch freie Jagdsaison.


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

[SIZE=+2]Hallo PCGH`ler,

KREBS ist eine Erkrankung die sich allgegenwärtig durch unsere Familien-, 
Freundes- und Bekanntenkreise zieht. Es vergeht kein Monat an dem man 
nicht hört "... der/ die hat Krebs!" Und die Anzahl der Neuerkrankungen pro 
Jahr nehmen zu! Niemand ist vor den vielfältigen Formen des Krebs sicher. 
Selbst unsere geliebten Haustiere, wie bspw. Hunde und Katzen sind betroffen.

Bei Folding@Home ist KREBS eines der Kernthemen. 

Anlässlich des *Welt-Krebs-Tages am 04.02.2018* ruft das 
PCGH-Folding@Home-Team die gesamte Community zu einer
*einwöchigen Faltaktion speziell gegen Krebs* auf.

Mitmachen kann jeder. Egal ob Desktop-Rechner, Laptop, Server, 
NAS-Systeme und selbst einige Handys können einen Beitrag leisten. 
Neben Windows-Betriebssystemen werden auch Linux-Systeme unterstützt. 
Die Einrichtung der Software ist binnen 5 Minuten schnell gemacht. 

*Dauer der Aktionswoche: 04.02. - 10.02.2018*

Bei Fragen zu Folding@Home oder bei Problemen kommt einfach in die 
"Rumpelkammer" des Folding-Teams.

Nicht zögern, jegliche Unterstützung hilft und ist willkommen!

Vielen Dank und auf eine gute Aktion dank euch! 


Grüße vom
PCGH-Folding@Home-Team
[/SIZE]​


----------



## u78g (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

ab welcher Uhrzeit wird gezählt??  24Uhr?


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... 24h US-Zeit. Aber lasst uns mal 24Uhr deutscher Zeit Gas geben!


----------



## u78g (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> ... 24h US-Zeit. Aber lasst uns mal 24Uhr deutscher Zeit Gas geben!



...meine Faltwoche läuft doch schon seit 6 Tagen


----------



## micindustries (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> ... 24h US-Zeit. Aber lasst uns mal 24Uhr deutscher Zeit Gas geben!



Für alle die die Zeitzonen nicht im Kopf haben: 10h runterrechnen, dann hat man die Ostküstenzeit. Heißt: 0 Uhr (oder 24 Uhr) bei uns ist 14 Uhr bei denen


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



micindustries schrieb:


> Für alle die die Zeitzonen nicht im Kopf haben: 10h runterrechnen, dann hat man die Ostküstenzeit. Heißt: 0 Uhr (oder 24 Uhr) bei uns ist 14 Uhr bei denen



Ostküste sind von uns aus aber nur 6 Stunden und Westküste sind 9 Stunden Zeitverschiebung. Das bedeutet, wenn es bei uns um 9 Uhr ist, geht es theoretisch los, aber wir legen ja schon 0 Uhr unserer Zeit oder 15 Uhr Westküsten Zeit los alles zu geben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> ... 24h US-Zeit. Aber lasst uns mal 24Uhr deutscher Zeit Gas geben!


Ich würde behaupten, Stephan referenziert sich auf die Stanford Uhrzeit und deren Werte Tabelle, darum wäre es sinnvoll, ab 04.02 0:00 unserer Zeit zu beginnen, aber sicherheitshalber bis 11.02. 24:00 Stanford zu falten. 

Allen viel Spass bei der Aktion! Mein Schlafzimmer wird die Woche kuschelige 13°C haben, damit der Falter schön kühl und ruhig läuft. Die kleine GTX 970 rennt wieder wie der Teufel.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein Schlafzimmer wird die Woche kuschelige 13°C haben, damit der Falter schön kühl und ruhig läuft.


Ich heiz lieber mit der Abwärme die gesamte Wohnung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Mich würds freuen, wenn möglichst viele mindestens bis zum Kinderkrebstag falten würden...


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... werden wir kommunizieren.


----------



## Hauwexis (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Gute Aktion, bei uns sind hier in der Gegend in der letzten Zeit einige an Krebs gestorben. Daher geb ich jetzt meiner GTX 980Ti und dem i7 6700K@4,4GHz die Sporen.  Ich falte voll durch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: &quot;Gamer folden gegen den Krebs&quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

so, hab mal die eine Karte aus dem einen Rigs genommen, weil durch die Karte gleich 2 Karten mit 1x angebunden wurden.

Trotzdem schon das hier zu sehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Da war die 960 immer noch mit 1x angebunden, mal sehen, was jetzt kommt.


----------



## Amon (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich werde meine Fury leider diesmal nicht falten können. Einer der drei Lüfter steht, da will ich ihr die 24/7 Last lieber nicht zumuten, die geht beim zocken schon über 80°.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... schade. Kannst du mit nem Normalen evtl. Dauerblow unterstützen?


----------



## u78g (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Fury leider diesmal nicht falten können. Einer der drei Lüfter steht, da will ich ihr die 24/7 Last lieber nicht zumuten, die geht beim zocken schon über 80°.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



...dann wird sie wenigstens zum Märtyrer !!!


----------



## bastian123f (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Meine Workstation läuft jetzt auch. Leider nur mit der Fury drin. die R9 380 und die 770 passen leider nicht mehr mit rein.  Und natürlich geht das bei meinen Gamer PCs auch nicht. 

Ich schau mich mal um, ob ich kurzfristig noch eine kürzere GPU finde.  

Aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich trotzdem zufrieden, da ja die beiden X5660 mit anfeuern.

Wünsche euch allen ein erfolgreiches Falten mit wenigen/keinen Problemen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bastian, next time sag bescheid, genug Cases hab ich da, das leih ich dir gerne


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... meine Damen und Herren aufgepasst, hier wird nun von der Community wieder Großes vollbracht! *"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs"*


Ein kleiner Hinweis am Rande: 

Übringens, wer nicht 24/7 mitfalten kann, sollte zwingend die "finish" Funktion im FAH-Control nutzen. Diese bewirkt, dass die aktuelle WU noch fertig gerechnet wird und die maximale Punktzahl ausgeschüttet wird. Denn, ein Pausieren bei der Fertigstellung der WU kostet deutlich Punkte, der der Bonus sich nach der Zeit für die Fertigstellung richtet. Deshalb wenn möglich ohne Unterbrechung durchfalten bis die WU fertig ist. 
Mit einem kleinem feinen Script kann man das sehr bequem steuern: bspw. 14:00 soll gefinisht werden, damit der Rechner spätestens 18:00 wieder frei ist.

Dank geht an unseren User *foldinghomealone* für dieses feine Tool: Zeitgesteuert Falten starten / finishen

Gut falt!


----------



## bastian123f (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bastian, next time sag bescheid, genug Cases hab ich da, das leih ich dir gerne



Danke.  
Ich hoffe aber, dass meine Aufstellung bis dahin anders aussieht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: &quot;Gamer folden gegen den Krebs&quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ok, aber auch da kann ich mit Cases für Folder helfen 

Nebenbei, heute morgen noch kurz n bissel umdisponiert:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Meine Workstation läuft jetzt auch. Leider nur mit der Fury drin. die R9 380 und die 770 passen leider nicht mehr mit rein.  Und natürlich geht das bei meinen Gamer PCs auch nicht.



Besorg dir doch Riser, die sind billiger als eine kürzere GPU.


----------



## Hauwexis (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: &quot;Gamer folden gegen den Krebs&quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ok, aber auch da kann ich mit Cases für Folder helfen
> 
> Nebenbei, heute morgen noch kurz n bissel umdisponiert:https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180204/facbe1b1bba9899f8046a5bb93983368.jpg




Du krasser Typ  

Was werkelt denn da alles schönes um auf so eine fette Punktzahl zu kommen?

P.S Will auch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Es laufen schon:
> - 2x GTX1060
> - GTX 960
> - GTX750
> ...


Das da


----------



## Hauwexis (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Geil


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Ostküste sind von uns aus aber nur 6 Stunden und Westküste sind 9 Stunden Zeitverschiebung. Das bedeutet, wenn es bei uns um 9 Uhr ist, geht es theoretisch los, aber wir legen ja schon 0 Uhr unserer Zeit oder 15 Uhr Westküsten Zeit los alles zu geben.



Ergänzung: Da nach der Zeit von Extreme Overclocking die Punkte gezählt werden, ist die Zeitverschiebung zur CST-Time "nur" 7 Stunden. Das bedeutet die Folding Woche mit den zusammengerechneten Punkten fing am 04.02.2018 07:00Uhr Berliner Zeit an.


----------



## u78g (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

...es wird langsam     Wir haben fast 200 aktive Falter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich geb schon mein bestes


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... bin gespannt was noch geht!


----------



## Babbavs (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hab jetzt noch meine 2. Kiste angeworfen. 
Soll auch etwas dazu beitragen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Einfach hier ein paar Blumen verstreuen und schon kommen die Falter aus den Löchern geflogen


----------



## micindustries (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Einfach hier ein paar Blumen verstreuen und schon kommen die Falter aus den Löchern geflogen



Gut gesprochen xD xD xD


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... *Update 1. Tag der Aktion - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs":* 

Mit *215 aktiven Faltern* wurden *4.025 Workunits* berechnet und damit *über 103 Mio PPDs* generiert und somit bereits am ersten Tag ein beachtliches Ergebnis erfalten!  

... und der Sprung auf Platz 11 im weltweiten Ranking ist binnen 13 Tagen möglich. 

Haltet die Linie und weiter so! 

Auch wenn die Aktion bereits seit einem Tag läuft, man kann jederzeit noch einsteigen und auch das Gewinnspiel ist noch für jederman offen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> ... *Update 1. Tag der Aktion - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs":*
> ... und der Sprung auf Platz 11 im weltweiten Ranking ist binnen 13 Tagen möglich.



Ich komm rechnerisch auf unter 6 Tage wenn es so bleibt.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Also zuerst einmal - beeindruckende Zahlen - wieder einmal 
 an alle

Der "Aufstieg" lässt sich erst einigermassen sicher prognostizieren wenn klar ist wie viel wir pro Tag "gutmachen"


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bumblebee, schon, aber ich hatte gestern Abend schon einen Tagesaufholung von über 60 Mio Punkten gesehen, das ist echt heftig; mit 103 Mio im Tagesabschluss sind es fast 70 Mio. Punkte allein gestern.

Natürlich muss man gucke, ob das so bleibt.
Das kann ich für mich ja auc nur hoffen, aber Ramon will ja weitere 150 ppd in die Waagschale werfen, womit ich aus der Top10-Donators-Liste fallen dürfte 

Blöd, das die restlichen Karten bei Mir im Haus nicht mehr für F@H Taugen, ich hätte noch 2 mal 3PCIe 16x Steckplätze min mindestens 8x Anbindung frei 

Edit:
Es sind über 77.Mio 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bastian123f (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Weiter so Leute.  
Ich schaue heute nochmal wegen einem x16 Riser Kabel
Aber mit meinen 360k PPD kann ich gut mit beitragen. Das schaffen wir noch.


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das kann ich für mich ja auc nur hoffen, aber Ramon will ja weitere 150 ppd in die Waagschale werfen, womit ich aus der Top10-Donators-Liste fallen dürfte



Ramon ist doch schon vor dir. Deshalb ist es egal, was er noch drauf packt. 
Du, Moreply und ich streiten uns gerade um die Plätze 8,9, 10


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Weiter so Leute.
> Ich schaue heute nochmal wegen einem x16 Riser Kabel
> Aber mit meinen 360k PPD kann ich gut mit beitragen. Das schaffen wir noch.



adaptare 49113 PCIe x16 Riser-Kabel 15 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Die sind preiswert und funktionieren. Aber zur Sicherheit 2 bestellen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ramon ist doch schon vor dir. Deshalb ist es egal, was er noch drauf packt.
> Du, Moreply und ich streiten uns gerade um die Plätze 8,9, 10



wobei das aber nicht viel ist zu Ramon, also von den Donations täglich,
Ich hab gerade mal meinen Benchtable (Grabt den Klapstuhl aus) mit 2 HD5770 ausgegraben, ich muss mal gucken wo die dritte hin ist, oder ich bau die 4. aus dem HTPC aus 
Außerdme hatte sich irgendwann zwischen gestern und heute die GTX770 aufgehängt,


----------



## bastian123f (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> adaptare 49113 PCIe x16 Riser-Kabel 15 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Die sind preiswert und funktionieren. Aber zur Sicherheit 2 bestellen



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber die habe ich vor 2 Stunden in den Warenkorb gelegt. Die bestelle ich dann in der Mittagspause 

Edit: Ja die werden es erstmal. Das nächste mal sollte ich es schon eine Woche vorher testen.

Was habt ih so für einen Stromverbrauch? Liege bei meiner Fury + 2 x Xeon X5660 bei 530 Watt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: &quot;Gamer folden gegen den Krebs&quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Will ich gar nicht wissen, tippe auf nahe 2kW/h


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... 1580W


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

ca.540W Gesamtsystem


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Effizient bist du, foldinghomealone


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



> tippe auf nahe 2kW/h





> ... 1580W


Gut hier kommen die ultimativen Energiesparmodell:
Kein Licht in der Wohnung dort reicht ne Grubenlampe, Kühlschrank aus es ist derzeitig kalt genug, kein Essen kochen höchstens den Grill ins Wohnzimmer ( die Feuerwehr schmälert den Gewinn durch extra Würstchen ) , entweder Butterbrot oder bei Familie oder Freunden wie die Heuschrecken einfallen. Geschirrspülen oder Wäsche waschen kann man auch lange verzögern 

Mal schauen ob noch Falter dazu kommen und am Ende die Reise hingeht. Stillstand ist zwar Rückschritt aber ich denke mal nicht das man auf ein bescheidenes Häufchen an Zuwchs bleibt


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

~200W für das Gesamtsystem


----------



## Cartesius (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

100 - 110 W für den Falt-PC aus meiner Signatur, GPU-only


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Vermutlich um die 1000W rum (hab den 1090T mit der 980 beim Falten nie gemessen, Faltserver sind es ~575W)

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheNewNow (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

etwa 200 watt. Die Gpu ist auf Effizenz getrimmt, die CPU arbeitet nicht mit. Erreiche wenn ich es durchlaufen lassen würde etwa 500.000 ppd. Da ich es aber nur wenn ich zuhause bin und nicht schlafe laufen lasse, schaffe ich 150k -200k


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Was habt ih so für einen Stromverbrauch?


Ich nutze nur den Minimalrechner mit Haswell i5 und sehr sparsamen RAM (3,5W bei 16GB), 
einfachem Board und nur einer SSD sowie einer auf 1400Mhz begrenzten GTX 970 dazu
drei mittelschnell laufende Lüfter, die zusammen auch kein Watt ziehen.

Gemessen über 24h am Stromzähler, da nichts anderes angeschlossen war: 
*191W *Verbrauch incl. Netzteil Wirkungsgrad
*PPD  330.000* 
Damit kann ich leben, sind 1,40€ am Tag

Nur zur Wiederholung, der Brooker schrieb es ja schon:
Am ersten Tag 103 Millionen Punkte ist doch mal eine Hausnummer, und es steigt weiter. sehr schön!
Und heute geht die Tendenz gegen 110 Millionen, Das lässt hoffen. Muss ich wohl doch die zweite
Karte noch anschmeißen. Hmmmm 
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## moreply (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich ziehe derzeit mit allen Systemen 3 kW aus der Steckdose.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

more, wenn ich im März wieder in MUC bin, müssen wir uns glaub mal treffen


----------



## moreply (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> more, wenn ich im März wieder in MUC bin, müssen wir uns glaub mal treffen



Können wir gerne mal machen 

Ich hab grad eben übrigendes weitere 300k ppd in die Waagschale geworfen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

ach menno, langsam wirds doof, mir fehlen die Hebel 

Wenn mein Coinsparbuch sagen würde, mach einfach, würde ich ja nachordern, aber, das sagt aktuell leider, "Füße still halten"


----------



## Ramonx56 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Könnte bestimmt sogar 200-300k mehr PPD in die Waagschale schmeißen. Hätte dann aber eine recht lange Downtime.
Und wie sagt man so schön: Never touch a running System.

Die 1070, die momentan im PCIE x4 2.0 steckt in das ASRock + Netzteil von Moreply.
Und die 1060 in den PCIE x4 2.0 statt PCIE 3.0 x1

Dann würde mit mehr OC auch noch ein wenig mehr gehen. Nur kann ich mir eine "kaputte" WU nicht erlauben.

Der PC in der die GTX 1060 umziehen soll, erfaltet 10k PPD mit dem NACL.
Kleiner Stabilitätstest mit Gümmelnetzteil. 
Wenn dann das Netzteil da ist, baue ich flott um, installier die Treiber und freue mich über 150K PPD mehr.
So der Plan


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Man könnte sich ja auch mit dem Erreichten zufrieden geben wenn es denn möglich wäre. Die Masse dagegen schafft ja nur Brotkrumen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bakterius, da oben geht es schon um die Ehre, welche Nr. vor dem Namen steht, am Ende  und natürlich um das erreichte.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich hab doch glatt den Start gestern "verpennt"  Nun bin ich aber wenigstens ab heute wieder mit dabei...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ist mir schon klar nur sehe ich den Reiz nicht mehr wenn man mit Bargeld im nächsten Laden einfach nach kauft für die Top Platzierung. Keine Panik es ist bestimmt kein Futterneid und jeder soll machen was er möchte. Na dann viel Spaß auf die Jagd nach den verlorenen Faltern


----------



## foldinghomealone (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Reizt es dich mehr mit geladener Waffe in den den nächsten Laden zu laufen für eine Top Platzierung?


----------



## moreply (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar nur sehe ich den Reiz nicht mehr wenn man mit Bargeld im nächsten Laden einfach nach kauft für die Top Platzierung. Keine Panik es ist bestimmt kein Futterneid und jeder soll machen was er möchte. Na dann viel Spaß auf die Jagd nach den verlorenen Faltern



Keiner von uns rennt zum nächsten Laden um seine Platzierung zu verbessern. Und grade das man sich immer gegenseitig versucht einzuholen, und die letzen punkte aus den GPUs zu pressen ist doch schön . Durch diesen kleinen Wettbewerb spornen wir uns gegenseitig zu neuen Höchstleistungen an 

Ich kann verstehen das es ein blödes Gefühl ist wenn man vielleicht nicht zu den Top 10 gehört. Aber am ende zählt doch nur das große ganze


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Nix für ungut, war nicht bös gemeint  und natürlich ist die Summe des Teams wichtig und das Ergebnis für die Forschung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Und irgendwann kippt es und einem sind die Punkte schon fasst egal > mir gehts seit meine Punkte 10-stellig sind so. 
Solange meine Faltlaune bleibt, ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## u78g (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Man muss nicht unbedingt einkaufen gehen,sondern nur erfinderisch werde   Habe noch schnell meine cpu auf 6t/6t geteilt und vom kleinen falter der i5 faltet mit 2t.  ....Platz 9-11 ist hart umkämpft


----------



## bastian123f (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



moreply schrieb:


> Keiner von uns rennt zum nächsten Laden um seine Platzierung zu verbessern. Und grade das man sich immer gegenseitig versucht einzuholen, und die letzen punkte aus den GPUs zu pressen ist doch schön . Durch diesen kleinen Wettbewerb spornen wir uns gegenseitig zu neuen Höchstleistungen an
> 
> Ich kann verstehen das es ein blödes Gefühl ist wenn man vielleicht nicht zu den Top 10 gehört. Aber am ende zählt doch nur das große ganze



Ich freue mich alle drei Stunden.

Ich muss wirklich immer nach dem Update reinschauen, wo ich jetzt stehe. Zwar werde ich nicht unter die Top 10 kommen, aber das macht ja nix. Der Spaß ist da. Und ich bin jetzt auch schon langsam am Anfang des Mittelfelds angekommen. Da wird es schwieriger sich die Plätze zu erkämpfen. Zudem sind hier auch noch andere Falter unterwegs. 
Bin echt gespannt, wo ich dann am 15.02 stehe


EDIT: Schaut eich mal die Punkte von gestern an. Tag 1 haben wir locker getopt. 
Heute kommen meine Riser. Dann kann ich meine r9 380 auch noch mit dranhängen.


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja auch mit dem Erreichten zufrieden geben wenn es denn möglich wäre. Die Masse dagegen schafft ja nur Brotkrumen



Leute, lasst uns zusammen eine gute Aktion gegen den Krebs fahren. Jeder kann seinen eigenen Anspruch haben und gemäß unserem Motto: "... jeder soviel ermöchte ..." sich mit einbringen. Für mich ist entscheidet, dass Leute mitmachen und nicht wie viel PPDs am Ende rumkommen. Gleichzeitig zolle ich jedem Respekt für seine Leistung. Und wenn jemand in der Top10, Top20, Top100, Top 1000 oder wo auch immer aktiv dabei ist, dann respektiere ich seine Leistung und auch das was er dafür eingesetzt hat. 

Ein jedes Brot besteht aus Krumen, aus großen sowie kleinen und diese Krumen machen es aus.

In diesem Sinne würde ich mich darüber freuen, wenn das alle Falter so sehen und mit Respekt vor dem Geleisteten miteinander umgehen!

Auf eine weiterhin so erfolgreiche Aktion! Gamer folden gegen den Krebs - PCGH rockt!


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl doch die zweite Karte noch anschmeißen. Hmmmm



Was, Suse, die läuft noch nicht!? Dringendes Besprechungskäffchen


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... *Update 2. Tag der Aktion - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs":* 

Bereits am ersten Tag der Aktion wurde die 100 Mio PPDs Marke problemlos geknackt. Am zweiten Tag haben *230 Falter* noch eine Schippe draufgelegt und *4.492 Workunits* berechnet. Das generierte einen neuen *Tagesrekord in Höhe von 111 Mio PPDs*.   

Noch immer steigt die Zahl der Teilnehmer und somit wird es vermutlich nicht der letzte Rekord der Aktion bleiben.

Der Sprung auf *Platz 11 im weltweiten Ranking ist aktuell binnen 6,3 Tagen möglich*.

Haltet die Linie und weiter so!

Auch wenn die Aktion bereits seit zwei Tagen läuft, man kann jederzeit noch einsteigen und auch das Gewinnspiel ist noch für jederman offen.


----------



## c00LsPoT (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Psssst... Platz 11, oder brooker?


----------



## bastian123f (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Der DHL Bote mag mich nicht.  Sonst kommt er meistens Mittags. Bis jetzt sind meine Kabel noch nicht da. Hoffentlich kommt er in der nächsten Stunde. Dann würde meine GPU mit den CPUs die WUs fast gleichzeitig  abgeben und ich kann mir den shutdown gönnen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Da Moreply und Ramonx56 ja zugelegt hatten musste ich doch noch die kleinen Helbel ziehen, jetzt hab ich wirklich fast alles Faltbare am laufen, inkl. dem PC der Tochter mit xeon 3430 und gtx560ti 

Verdammt, warum hält mich keiner auf, 13GPUs an zu werfen?


----------



## Ramonx56 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da Moreply und Ramonx56 ja zugelegt hatten musste ich doch noch die kleinen Helbel ziehen, jetzt hab ich wirklich fast alles Faltbare am laufen, inkl. dem PC der Tochter mit xeon 3430 und gtx560ti
> 
> Verdammt, warum hält mich keiner auf, 13GPUs an zu werfen?




Alles gut. Heute hat sich Windows entschieden auf beiden Systemen ein Update zu fahren. 
Leider startet FAH nicht mit Windows. Bedeutet, dass meine Systeme 6-8h down waren... hoffentlich kostet mich das nicht die Top 10. 

Ich rechne mit 500-800k Punkteverlust.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hab ich bemerkt, ich bin in der Zwischenzeit an dir vorbeigerauscht


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... *Update 3. Tag der Aktion - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs":* 

Wie bereits gestern vermutet brachte der dritte Tag der Aktion einen weiteren Rekord mit sich: 

*233 Falter* lieferten *4.774 Workunits* ab und generierten damit erneut einen *Tagesrekord in Höhe von 115 Mio PPDs*.  Wahnsinn!  
Mit dem aktuellen Tages-Output landet die Community auf Platz 3 im weltweiten Ranking und muss sich nur dem Team Curecoin und EVGA geschlagen geben. 

Auch steigt die Anzahl der Teilnehmer noch weiterhin an und somit ist alles offen für einen weiteren Tagesrekord.

Das Kräftemessen um Platz 11 im weltweiten Ranking ist entschieden. Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, wann das Team den Platz 11 einnimmt. Aktuell ist das binnen von 4 Tagen.

Haltet die Linie und weiter so!

Auch wenn die Aktion bereits seit einigen Tagen läuft, man kann jederzeit noch einsteigen und auch das Gewinnspiel ist noch für jederman offen.


----------



## bastian123f (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Auf gehts. die 115 Mio müssen wir nochmal knacken

Immer weiter und dann wird das.


----------



## u78g (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

....sch...e, bei mir ist irgendein Rechner ausgefallen  leider habe ich kein Zugriff bis Freitag *heul*.  Wenn ich die 110  anrufe , ob die einmal neu starten???


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



u78g schrieb:


> ....sch...e, bei mir ist irgendein Rechner ausgefallen  leider habe ich kein Zugriff bis Freitag *heul*.  Wenn ich die 110  anrufe , ob die einmal neu starten???



Ich kenn das Gefühl (leider) nur zu gut
Manchmal "himmelt" sich im Castle Bumblestein auch der eine oder andere Rechner


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



u78g schrieb:


> ....sch...e, bei mir ist irgendein Rechner ausgefallen  leider habe ich kein Zugriff bis Freitag *heul*.  Wenn ich die 110  anrufe , ob die einmal neu starten???



... ich drücke die Daumen, das nur ein Update Schuld ist!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

N Treiberfehler kanns auch sein, dessen Auswirkungen sind auch gern mal ein Neustart.


----------



## Ramonx56 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



u78g schrieb:


> ....sch...e, bei mir ist irgendein Rechner ausgefallen  leider habe ich kein Zugriff bis Freitag *heul*.  Wenn ich die 110  anrufe , ob die einmal neu starten???



Bei mir war es auch ein Update...

Falls du die 110 anrufst... sag ihnen sie sollen FAH starten und auf "Fold" klicken


----------



## micindustries (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich fühle mit euch, mir hat es gestern Abend den Client zerschossen. Bin heute extra heim gefahren (ugf 100km, WE-Pendler), um die Kiste wieder zum laufen zu bringen (okay, und um noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten daheim zu erledigen)  Ich sollte mir dringend eine Fernsteuerung einrichten...

Happy folding


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> ... ich drücke die Daumen, das nur ein Update Schuld ist!


Mir fällt ständig die Netzverbindung was. Wenn ich dann nicht manuell mit Neustart der Routers eingreife, stoppt auch alles.
Aktuell bin ich zu hause und dann das machen. Wäre ich die Woche weg gewesen, wäre der Faltrechner keinen einzigen Tag 
durchgelaufen.


----------



## Hauwexis (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



micindustries schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit euch, mir hat es gestern Abend den Client zerschossen. Bin heute extra heim gefahren (ugf 100km, WE-Pendler), um die Kiste wieder zum laufen zu bringen (okay, und um noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten daheim zu erledigen)  Ich sollte mir dringend eine Fernsteuerung einrichten...
> 
> Happy folding




Du könntest den Teamviewer nutzen. Bräuchtest nur die ID und das PW. Dann könntest du ihn von einem anderen PC aus fernsteuern bzw den Clienten im Bedarfsfall neu starten.


----------



## micindustries (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Hauwexis schrieb:


> Du könntest den Teamviewer nutzen. Bräuchtest nur die ID und das PW. Dann könntest du ihn von einem anderen PC aus fernsteuern bzw den Clienten im Bedarfsfall neu starten.



Das wäre eine Idee. Muss mich damit nachher mal auseinander setzen. Hast du einen Link dazu? Dann muss ich nachher weniger googlen  Besonders was die Einrichtung angeht


----------



## bastian123f (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



micindustries schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Idee. Muss mich damit nachher mal auseinander setzen. Hast du einen Link dazu? Dann muss ich nachher weniger googlen  Besonders was die Einrichtung angeht


Teamviewer ist sehr einfach und fast schon selbsterklärend. Mit einem Account kannst du auch mehrere Geräte fernsteuern und auch aus der Ferne starten (wenn dies deine Netzwerkkarte zulässt) 
TeamViewer – Remote Support, Fernwartung, Fernzugriff, Online Prasentation und Meetings


----------



## Falco (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Kannst du auch ganz easy mit der Teamviewer Handy App steuern.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Reizt es dich mehr mit geladener Waffe in den den nächsten Laden zu laufen für eine Top Platzierung?



Das gibt nur Schießereien mit Minern...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: &quot;Gamer folden gegen den Krebs&quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Miner kommen mit dem Radlader und laden GPUs so auf Trucks 

Edit:
Aktueller Trend bei der Jagd nach Teamrank 11 und 10:

Platz 11 sollten wir am Samstag im laufe des Tages erreichen, wahrscheinlich grob bei der Runde 10:00 oder 13:00 deutscher Zeit.

Platz 10 wird voraussichtlich zu Sonntag morgen noch etwa 150 Mio Punkte weg sein, hier ist die verlängerte Faltwoche sicher nicht falsch 

Trotzdem schon mal großes Grats an alle Falter


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... *Update 4. Tag der Aktion - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs":* 

Es läuft wie geschmiert und daher verwundert das Ergebnis nicht: 

*240 Falter* schlossen 4.852 Workunits ab und generierten damit beachtliche *114 Mio PPDs*.   

Noch immer steigt die Zahl der Teilnehmer und somit ist noch alles offen.

Der Sprung auf *Platz 11 im weltweiten Ranking ist bis morgen Abend geschafft*.

Haltet weiter so erfolgreich die Linie! PCGH rockt! 

Auch wenn die Aktion bereits seit einigen Tagen läuft, man kann jederzeit noch einsteigen und auch das Gewinnspiel ist noch für jederman offen.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: &quot;Gamer folden gegen den Krebs&quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aktueller Trend bei der Jagd nach Teamrank 11 und 10:
> 
> Platz 10 wird voraussichtlich zu Sonntag morgen noch etwa 150 Mio Punkte weg sein, hier ist die verlängerte Faltwoche sicher nicht falsch



1) Das Bumbele faltet eh 24/7
2) Am 15. 2. ist Internationaler KinderKrebsTag - also  "*Gamer folden gegen den Krebs*" V2.0


----------



## Nono15 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: &quot;Gamer folden gegen den Krebs&quot; - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> 2) Am 15. 2. ist Internationaler KinderKrebsTag - also  "*Gamer folden gegen den Krebs*" V2.0



Das ruft ja schon nach Verlängerung - bin dabei 
Dann läuft mein Linux-System mit gtx1050ti und gtx1070 bis mind. zum darauffolgenden Woe durch , meinem Gaming-System muss ich kurz zwischendrin ne Auszeit geben - irgendwo rattert ein Gehäuse-Lüfter (der hält aber noch bis Sonntag durch )  Werde das System aber auf alle Fälle noch dazuschalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Könnte man durchaus mitmachen, nur vielleicht Gang niedriger.
Die Zeiten mit dem heißen Messer durch die Butter sind vorbei und die Schritte werden klein in der Hitliste. Die böse Grippe die mich überfallen hat ist ein Gewinn für das Team da ich derzeitig wenig schlafe und daher etwas mehr Stunden anbieten kann wegen dem Hausarrestes. Ich bin mal gespannt was ich dem Team am Ende aufs Konto überweisen kann


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

@Dr Bakterius:
Gute Besserung


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Dr Bakterius:
> Gute Besserung



.. auch von mir ..


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... *Update 5. Tag der Aktion - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs":* 

Auch nach dem Bergfest gehts richtig zur Sache: 

*245 Falter* berechneten 4.689 Workunits und generierten damit erneut einen* neuen Tagesrekord 116 Mio PPDs*.   

Und noch immer kommen neue Teilnehmer dazu und somit versprechen die verbleibenden zwei Tage Spannung.

Der *Countdown zur Übernahme des 11. Platzes im weltweiten Ranking* ist eingeläutet.

Gebt weiterhin so Gas! PCGH rockt! 

Auch wenn die Aktion bereits seit einigen Tagen läuft, man kann jederzeit noch einsteigen und auch das Gewinnspiel ist noch für jederman offen.


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die böse Grippe die mich überfallen hat ...



@Dr Bakterius: ... der Name ist Programm  ... gute Besserung!


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> ... *Update 5. Tag der Aktion - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs":*
> 
> Auch nach dem Bergfest gehts richtig zur Sache:
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn! Ich geb was mir möglich ist auf unseren 2 PC die aber auch zum Zocken sind.


----------



## Doleo (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Da ich am Abend nicht zum Falten gekommen bin läuft der PC ausnahmsweise jetzt gerade am VM durch . Leider habe ich nur einen ^^


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Wie genau läuft das mit dem Gewinnspiel?


----------



## sonntagskind (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> @Dr Bakterius: ... der Name ist Programm  ... gute Besserung!



Das mit dem Namen dachte ich auch.  Auch von mir gute Besserung!

Mir fehlen derzeit leider circa 400.000PPD 
Hab meinem Bruder nen Rechner mit ner 980GTX geschenkt zum Zocken und Musik machen/bearbeiten, mit der Maßgabe hin und wieder mal ne WU zu falten und immer bei der Faltwoche die Kiste rennen zu lassen.
Da ist gestern aber die Sicherung im Haus ausgestiegen (warum, keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich hat die Sicherung einfach nen Schuss, Überlastung oder Kurzschluß kann ausgeschlossen werden) Elektriker kommt heute Mittag, und ab heute Nachmittag ist die Kiste hoffentlich wieder online!  Nicht, dass es da wegen irgendwelcher Überspannungen noch das Netzteil geschrottet hat. :-O Das wäre doof. Nuja, abwarten. Als Ausgleich faltet jetzt der Ryzen mit, auch wenns stromverbrauchstechnisch natürlich suboptimal ist, und er nicht annähernd die Punkte der 980GTX zusammenbringt...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Juhu, dann ist der Kampf etwas fairer bzgl Platz 8 

Aber eigentlich natürlich schade für die Gesamtleistung.
Hoffe es ränkt sich wieder ein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Thanks, Leute. Meine Viren sind euer Gewinn, so haben wir alle was davon


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Juhu, dann ist der Kampf etwas fairer bzgl Platz 8



Wieso ist es fair, wenn einem Mitfalter die HW ausfällt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Den Smilie hast du gesehen?
Das war ein Spaß.


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hab auch nicht angenommen, dass du es böse meinst. 
Platz 8 kannst du dir dennoch abschminken, auch wenn du mir schön langsam entfleucht bist


----------



## u78g (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Es sind noch einige User unter den top 50 inaktiv.....
@brooker..vielleicht kannst du für den Endspurt noch ein paar nervende mail's verschicken.
Ich habe noch 1200km mit'n Auto,dann faltet mein Rechner wieder mit


----------



## Hauwexis (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ja genau jeden animieren wo es nur geht 
Falte jetzt nur noch mit der 980Ti. 100Watt mehr Leistung durch die CPU bei nur 20-25k mehr punkten. Das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

hehe, meinst du? Das werden wir sehen


----------



## sonntagskind (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Juhu, dann ist der Kampf etwas fairer bzgl Platz 8
> 
> Aber eigentlich natürlich schade für die Gesamtleistung.
> Hoffe es ränkt sich wieder ein.



So, Elektriker war da. Sicherung defekt. (warum auch immer...nunja.)
 Die Kiste ist jedenfalls wieder online und faltet fröhlich vor sich hin! 

Und Chris....nur für den Spruch lass ich den Ryzen nun auch weiter mitfalten  

EDIT: Grad noch nen Kumpel angeschrieben...Sein Rechner macht nun auch noch via NaCl mit...2500PPD sind zwar eigentlich nix...aber jede WU zählt!


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



sonntagskind schrieb:


> Und Chris....nur für den Spruch lass ich den Ryzen nun auch weiter mitfalten


Im Rahmen einer Faltaktion kann man das mal machen. Aber spätestens wenn man regelmäßig oder sogar 24/7 faltet, ist Effizienz zig mal wichtiger als jeder PPD. Ansonsten hört der Spaß schnell auf; z.B. beim Blick auf die nächste Rechnung/Abschlagszahlung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hehe, dann ist der gewünschte Effekt ja eingetreten, Anstacheln zu mehr Leistung 

Edit: Jay, klaro, sonst würde ich wohl kaum 13 GPUs plus ein paar CPUs falten lassen, das wäre sonst nur sinnig, wenn ich ein eigenes AKW betreibe


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



u78g schrieb:


> Es sind noch einige User unter den top 50 inaktiv.....
> @brooker..vielleicht kannst du für den Endspurt noch ein paar nervende mail's verschicken.



... ich packe das aktuell nicht, aber evtl. werden ich/wir bei der kommenden Aktion eine zweite und dritte Info-Welle bis in die Aktion hinein versenden. Auf das ich wegen Spam meinen Account verliere 

Mache langsam und gute Fahrt!


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neu.

Passende Motivation zur Faltwoche!


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Dann empfehle ich dir einen Anbieterwechsel  Habe ich auch die Tage erst durch.


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Dann wechsel ich häufiger den Anbieter als die Unterhose und durch das ständige Hopping von Anbieter zu Anbieter nimmt mich am Ende niemand mehr.
Hat's alles schon gegeben. 
Das die Preise für Energie steigen, ist jetzt auch nicht unerwartet. Auf dem Brief habe ich nur gewartet...


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Die Preise sind ja jetzt eh nicht so schlecht, oder übersehe ich da was? 
Ich hab auch erst gewechselt und konnte keinen Preis finden, der irgendwie billiger gewesen wäre. Eher teurer...


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich bin jetzt nicht mega tief drin in der Strompreispolitik aber ich denke auch, dass das für Deutschland angemessene Preise sind.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ja der Preis ist ok, bei meinem neuen Anbieter bezahle ich 24,51 Cent/kWh. Und das ist einer der günstigsten in meiner Region.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

das ist auch nur ein politisches Thema, der Wert ist aber nicht tragisch, schon richtig.

Bin auch bei etwa 23,8X oder so, also der halbe Cent macht den Kohl auch nicht Fett.


----------



## Hauwexis (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



JayTea schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist da die EEG Umlage schon mit reingerechnet? Da steht nämlich eine ² dran.  Würde mich mal Interessen. Wenn ja wäre es ja Ok vom Preis.


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

BonnHome Web - SWB Energie und Wasser - Stadtwerke-Bonn
Japp, all inklu!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Zum Glück zieht der Rechner nicht so viel Strom so das die Aktion kaum ins Gewicht fällt. Meine generellen Stromkosten sind von 44 auf 49 Taler pro Monat gestiegen. War nebenbei wegen Krankheit auch lange @ Home


----------



## micindustries (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich bin ab heute Abend zumindest nachts leider raus beim falten. Meine bessere Hälfte kommt her (Fernbeziehung) und die findet das sicher nicht so prickelnd, wenn mein PC nachts lustige Geräusche von sich gibt, der steht nämlich im Schlafzimmer  Werd ihn aber tagsüber laufen lassen, also gehen "nur" etwa 400k pro Tag verloren


----------



## JayTea (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Völlig indiskutabel mein Lieber, schließlich ist Faltwoche; bis inklusive morgen!! _ EDITH: BIS SONNTAGMORGEN ODER SOGAR BIS ZUM WELT-KINDER-KREBSTAG AM 15.2._! 
Ich bin mir sicher, mit etwas Phantasie wirst du mehrere Möglichkeiten finden, diese Problematik zu umgehen! 
Ich hoffe auf ein gutes Durchhaltevermögen!   ....beim Diskutieren mit deiner besseren Hälfte und Falten.

Don't forget -->


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Schmeiss doch einfach eine Decke drüber oder verlagere das Nachtlager


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

@sonnenkind, hast du noch Probleme mit dem PC? Dachte du würdest schon vorbei ziehen 

Drück dir die Daumen, dass alles nachher rennt


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



JayTea schrieb:


> Völlig indiskutabel mein Lieber, schließlich ist Faltwoche; bis inklusive morgen!!



Bis inklusive Sonntag früh um 7 Uhr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## micindustries (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



JayTea schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf ein gutes Durchhaltevermögen!   ....beim Diskutieren mit deiner besseren Hälfte und Falten.



Made my day xD

Der Laptop faltet ja weiter, also bin ich nicht völlig raus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

So mal als Randbemerkung:

Mit der 04:00 Punkteupdaterunde müsste PCGH den Platz 11 auch offiziell erobert haben, also rund 27 Stunden vor dem Ende der ursprünglichen Faltwoche.

Außerdem sagt der Punktezähler für die letzten 24 Stunden mehr als 117 Mio Punkte


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Es gab grade einen schönen disconnect. Das hat meinen DLAN Adapter aus dem Ruder gebracht. 
Bedeutet: Wäre ich gerade nicht am PC gewesen, hätte ich schon wieder Punkte verloren.
Hoffentlich passiert das in den nächsten Tagen nicht mehr...


----------



## Doleo (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So mal als Randbemerkung:
> 
> Mit der 04:00 Punkteupdaterunde müsste PCGH den Platz 11 auch offiziell erobert haben, also rund 27 Stunden vor dem Ende der ursprünglichen Faltwoche.
> 
> Außerdem sagt der Punktezähler für die letzten 24 Stunden mehr als 117 Mio Punkte



Wäre schön, wenn heute die 117 Mio geknackt werden könnten .

Falls es einen 3 h Rekord geben sollte: war es jemals mehr als die gerade eben gefaltenen 15.4 M?


----------



## sonntagskind (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> @sonnenkind, hast du noch Probleme mit dem PC? Dachte du würdest schon vorbei ziehen
> 
> Drück dir die Daumen, dass alles nachher rennt



sonntagskind 

So einfach ist das mit dem vorbeiziehen nicht. Das wird echt ne knappe Nummer. Habe ja am Sonntag den Start etwas verpennt, und erst nach und nach die Rechner dazugeschalten. Da waren es nur 1,3Mio...das wirkt sich jetzt aus. Bei einigen Clients war auch "client-type advanced" nicht gesetzt...Das habe ich alles noch korrigiert.
Zwischendurch war das OC der Grakas wohl auch bissl zu hoch und ich hab ein paar BadWork Units....mmmpf...dann der Sicherungsausfall...Momentan läuft alles und grob überschlagen müssten es derzeit 2,8Mio PPD sein...
Ob das noch reicht??? Aaaaargh. Wird echt spannend.


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... *Update 6. Tag der Aktion - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs":* 

Nun geht es Schlag auf Schlag: 

*245 Falter* berechneten 4.071 Workunits und generierten mit *114 Mio PPDs* zwar keinen neuen Tagesrekord, aber machten den Sack zu.  

>> *Das Folding@Home Team von PCGH hat Platz 11 im weltweiten Ranking eingenommen!* << 

Und es kommt noch besser. Wenn die Schlagzahl so beibehalten wird, kann binnen weniger Tage auf Platz 10 vorgerückt werden! 


Bleibt dran, gebt alles und lasst uns der Aktion einen würdigen Abschluss bereiten!

Auch wenn die Aktion bereits seit einigen Tagen läuft, man kann jederzeit noch einsteigen und auch das Gewinnspiel ist noch für jederman offen.


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bleib bis 15.2.18 dabei!


----------



## Hauwexis (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich bleib noch länger dabei  

Das ist ja wie ein Virus. Der infiziert einfach ;D


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Hauwexis schrieb:


> Ich bleib noch länger dabei
> 
> Das ist ja wie ein Virus. Der infiziert einfach ;D



Das schon bis 15.2 sehr sehr sehr Aktiv


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Argh ich verliere wohl auch noch platz 10, wah, grrr, diese großen WUs liegen meiner Hardware gar nicht


----------



## trucker1963 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Mach auch noch min. bis 15. wieder etwas mit , will mal die 30 Mio. voll machen , bin ja sonst nur noch sporadisch dabei. 
Die großen WUs sind doch super, da bringt meine 1080 ti schöne 184542 Punkte pro WU bei 1533118 ppd pro Tag .


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Wenn sie nicht kurz vor dem Ziel -wie bei mir- als BAD_WORK_UNIT entsorgt wird


----------



## trucker1963 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Mein Beileid , meine ist sauber durchgelaufen  , kommen aber leider zu selten.


----------



## sonntagskind (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ja, die großen WUs sind spitze! Hatte heute eine auf der 1080Ti@2050Mhz...mit 1,7Mio PPd ...jetzt gibts wieder nur die 1Mio-PPD-Units...
Die 1050Ti hat auch eine "grosse" WU bekommen und quält sich damit bis morgen früh um 6Uhr ...Bis wann genau geht die Faltwoche eigentlich?
Die 100.000Punkte würde ich gern noch mitnehmen  

Das wird echt eng...richtig richtig eng...verdammt....
Aber schönes Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen!
Wird ja n echtes Foto-Finish bei Platz 10.

Spannender als Olympia 

@stefan: so gings mir die Woche auch schon....is echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Stefan84 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Dann war deine WU noch größer als meine, und ich falte mit dem gleichen Takt wie du


----------



## sonntagskind (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Sieht so aus. Am liebsten kann es die nur noch geben 
Die 1080Ti faltet normalerweise mit 2062...aber  da hatte ich die Woche halt auch ne Bad-WU 
(bzw mehrere..ich hab das LOG nicht weiter durchwühlt. Die 1050Ti und eine der 1060-3GB hatte auch eine oder mehrere)
Nicht mehr zu ändern.

Ich sehe aber jetzt schon, dass der Hardware-Park für die kommende Faltwoche nicht mehr für die TopTen reichen wird. Ziemlich krass. :-O

Bei mir falten:

1080Ti
1060 6gb
1060 3gb
1060 3gb
980
1050Ti (in nem 1x Riser leider, das kostet ordentlich Punkte)
Ryzen7@4Ghz mit 12Threads (seit Donnerstag)

Dazu noch der ein oder andere Prozessor via NACL sporadisch.
Am liebsten würde ich auch noch die XboxOne mitfalten lassen, aber da gibts ja keinen Client. 


Frage mich echt, wie die Hardware so bei den anderen aussieht. Is ja schon hart, was  hier alles an Rechenleistung zusammentragen wird.

Respekt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich habe mit der derzeitigen WU richtig zu kämpfen, da hänge ich quasi schon den ganzen Tag dran. Da gibt es von mir am heutigen eher nur eine Kelle Wassersuppe


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



sonntagskind schrieb:


> Frage mich echt, wie die Hardware so bei den anderen aussieht. Is ja schon hart, was  hier alles an Rechenleistung zusammentragen wird.
> 
> Respekt!



... einige haben die Katze bereits ausm Sack gelassen


----------



## Hauwexis (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



sonntagskind schrieb:


> Sieht so aus. Am liebsten kann es die nur noch geben
> Die 1080Ti faltet normalerweise mit 2062...aber  da hatte ich die Woche halt auch ne Bad-WU
> (bzw mehrere..ich hab das LOG nicht weiter durchwühlt. Die 1050Ti und eine der 1060-3GB hatte auch eine oder mehrere)
> Nicht mehr zu ändern.
> ...




Hast du 3 Rechner in denen jeweils 2 Karten laufen?


----------



## sonntagskind (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Als wenn das n Geheimnis ist.  Man sieht ja wieviel Output die Leute so in den letzten 24h zusammenbringen. Wie das zusammenkommt ist ja letztlich auch egal.
Und abgesehen vom Wettbewerbscharakter hier, ist jeder Punkt fürs Team willkommen.

Der Teufel in mir überlegte auch, sich noch ne 1080Ti zu bestellen und nach der Faltwoche zurückzuschicken. Aber das wäre ultra-ars*hig dem Händler gegenüber.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

@ Sonntagskind, ich habs auch schon mehrfach geschrieben 

Allerdings sind es bei mir einige Rigs mehr, da kein Rig mehr als 2 Karten hat, einige sogar nur eine.

Für die nächst Faltwoche ist aber mehr Effizienz gefragt.

Was machen die 3GB 1060er eigentlich wenn die nicht falten?


----------



## sonntagskind (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Hauwexis schrieb:


> Hast du 3 Rechner in denen jeweils 2 Karten laufen?



Nein.

1080Ti in Ryzen7 (Mein Gaming-Wohnzimmer-Rechner)
1060 6GB in nem Faltrechner

2x1060 3GB +1050Ti mit mit Core2Quad (gebraucht gekauft, Faltrechner)
Die 1050Ti is normalerweise in nem anderen Rechner, der aber nicht durchlaufen kann, hab fix umgebaut)

Die 980 steckt mit nem 4790k in meinem alten GamingRechner den jetzt mein Bruder weiterbenutzt,

@Chris: Nix anderes. Die Falten nur. (in letzter Zeit aber sehr wenig, die Gründe führen zu weit an dieser Stelle. Die Kiste steht jetzt aber wieder da wo sie sein soll. In nem unbeheizten Wintergarten und schützt die Pflanzen vorm erfrieren. Funktioniert super!)


----------



## Hasestab (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bei mir sind es aktuell zum Faltevent mein Ryzen 5 auf dem Prime x370-pro eine 1080ti +1080+760 .
Dazu 2 OEM Systeme mit 2×1060  3 Gb und mein Bulli befeuert noch ne 980.
Mein Läppi Faltet noch Nacl.

Gruss


----------



## Hauwexis (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



sonntagskind schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 1080Ti in Ryzen7 (Mein Gaming-Wohnzimmer-Rechner)
> 1060 6GB in nem Faltrechner
> ...




Wie sind die denn bei deinem Mainboard PciE Lane technisch angebunden? 8 + 8 + 4 ?


----------



## micindustries (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bei mir laufen ein R7 1700 + GTX 1080Ti sowie ein i7 + GTX 560M. Bei nächsten Mal hoffentlich noch zwei GTX 960er, was in der Summe etwa 350k PPD mehr wären


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bei mir nen Sack olle Quadro K620, zwei 1050Ti, eine 1060/3, zwei 1060/6, eine 1070 und eine 1080. Dazu dann noch Kleinvieh mit 16 und 24 Threads. Der CPU Kram muss ja auch weg...


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... *Update 7. Tag der Aktion - "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs":* 

Pauckenschlag am letzten Tag: 

Obwohl bereits der eine oder andere das Feld der Aktion verlassen hat, haben *240 Falter* mit *3.442 berechneten Workunits* erneut einen *neuen Tagesrekord von fast 135 Mio PPDs* generiert. Der absolute Wahnsinn! Wer hätte das gedacht.  

Dieses Tagesergebnis wirkt sich auch direkt auf den Kampf um Platz 10 der Welt aus. Wenn es so weiter läuft, kann binnen 2 Tage das Team China Folding@Home verdrängt werden! 


Mach weiter! Viele Teilnehmer haben bereits angekündigt, dass Sie die Aktion von sich aus bis einschließlich 15. Februar, dem Internationalen Kinderkrebstag, verlängern! Jährlich erkranken weltweit mehr als 250.000 Kinder an Krebs.


----------



## micindustries (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Wow, von 117 auf 135 Millionen im Tagesrekord. Das nenn ich mal eine ordentliche Schlussleistung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Dann aber auch mit einem satten Polster damit der Platz lange anhält. Ein paar Pünktchen hat die Nachtschicht ja noch erbracht und bin von meinem bescheidenen Beitrag doch überrascht da ich insgesamt weniger auf dem Tacho erwartete. Auf zum nächsten Meilenstein


----------



## XeT (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Polster ist immer gut und es erleichtert die weitere Aufholjagd. Nach normalen PPD (ohne Event) steht das Team derzeit auf Platz 7


----------



## cubanrice987 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Da meine aktuelle Xeon Plattform keinen M2 Port mit PCIe x4 zur Verfügung stellt liebäugle ich schon länger auf Ryzen umzusteigen. Was die reine Spieleleistung in den meisten Fällen angeht, sah es bisher aber immer so aus als wenn sich das nicht lohnen würde. 
Jetzt, nachdem ein paar Ergebnisse von Ryzen 8 Kernern in die PPD Performance Tabelle eingepflegt wurden, sieht die Welt irgendwie schon ganz anders aus... Pinnacle Ridge auf die Wunschliste 

Edit: UPS, das sollte eigentlich in die Rumpelkammer, zu viele Tabs auf...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Na aus sicht der Spieleleistung ist die PPD-Performance ungefährt so ausschlaggebend wie die M.2 PCIe Übertragungsleistung für die FPS im Game


----------



## cubanrice987 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Das stimmt, die Spieleperformance wird nicht besser sein, nach wie vor, da die Performance beim falten aber wesentlich höher ist, hat man jetzt nen Grund sich das aufrüsten schön zu reden...

Irgendwie hat der gemeine Deutsche ja immer die Angewohnheit, sich alles haarklein mit dem spitzen Bleistift durchzurechnen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

ich würde aber noch auf den Refresh warten, die sollen etwas mehr Takt schaffen.
So ist auch mein Plan, von 1150-Xeon-1231V3 auf nen Ryzen 2700, oder sowas


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Wenn man beim Zocken nicht gerade superhohe Ansprüche hat reicht sogar mein alter 1090T in Kombination mit der 980, einziges was ich gelentlich anstehe ist der VRAM der 980 weil WQHD.

Aber ich gebs es offen zu, so ein TR 1900X würde mich schon reizen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Wenn das 1950


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn das 1950


Wenn du ihn mir schenkst. 
Der 1950X kostet mehr als das Doppelt des 1900X


----------



## cubanrice987 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn mir schenkst.
> Der 1950X kostet mehr als das Doppelt des 1900X



Aber das Teil währe aber schon mega verlockend... Mich würde interessieren wie viel PPD das Teil macht. 
Außerdem glaube ich, wenn ich mir die Gesamtkosten für ein System so grob durch den Kopf gehen lasse (4 Speicher Riegel, Mainboard, CPU Kühler), dann ist der Preisunterschied Prozentual auf das Gesamtsystem gerechnet gar nicht mehr so wahnsinnig groß...


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Aber der Mehrgewinn ist das ganze nicht wert. Da kriegt man ja schon eine Mittelklasse-GPU dafür...


----------



## cubanrice987 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hab jetzt auch gerade gesehen, er faltet gar nicht mit CPU, dann währe es eh rausgeschmissenes Geld. Aber wofür dann überhaupt TR? Wegen den extrem vielen PCIe Lanes ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wie viel PPD das Teil macht.





XeT schrieb:


> Zum Thema CPU falten:
> threadripper 1950 macht 160k ppd bei 180watt


Hauptsächlich wegen den PCIe-Lanes da bei mir SLI zum zocken nach wie vor ein Thema ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Wobei aktuell aber mit 2 mal 8x keine echten Probleme auftreten, oder?


----------



## XeT (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Hier stand was doppelt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich denk nunmal bei einer PC-Anschaffung immer im Langzeitbereich, da ich meine Rechner (vorrausgesetzt sie halten) sehr lange nutzte (1090T sind momentan 7,5Jahre).


----------



## Babbavs (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

7,5 Jahre
Na, dann wirds aber langsam Zeit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich hab nur gesagt mich würde ein 1900X reizen, aber die Vernuft ist nach wie vor stärker > Dank kräftigtem OC von Mehlstaubthecat reicht mir der 1090T noch dicke im Alltag, einzig die 980 könnte etwas mehr VRAM vertragen.


----------



## Babbavs (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Schon mal wieder was von Martin gehört?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Seit ca. 1 Jahr nicht mehr allerdings war ich auch schon länger nicht mehr in seinem Chat drin.


----------



## Babbavs (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Lange Geschichte mit Martin, habe auch schon lange keinen kontakt mehr.
Eigentlich schade....


----------



## sonntagskind (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Hauwexis schrieb:


> Wie sind die denn bei deinem Mainboard PciE Lane technisch angebunden? 8 + 8 + 4 ?



8+8+1(mit Riser da steckt natürlich die 1050Ti drin, und büßt richtig Geschwindigkeit/PPD ein)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich tippe auf etwa 75000-80000ppd statt 160000-180000ppd?


----------



## sonntagskind (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Mit "client-type advanced" schwanke die PPD angaben zwischen 80-120k (die großen gibts natürlich seltener, im mittel würde ich auf 90k tippen)
Ohne "advanced" waren es 55-75k.

Sonst macht die 1050Ti so um die 160-180k, ja.

Aber vllt sollten wir das Thema (wenn es jetzt nicht schon eh erschöpft ist) ansonsten in die Rumpelkammer verlegen.

Zum Thema verlängerte Faltwoche:

Die 1080Ti und die 980 machen jetzt erstmal Pause (boah, endlich mal wieder zocken oder nen Film gucken können.  )
Die anderen Karten geben aber weiterhin Gas!  Die 1080Ti wird hin und wieder wohl mal ne WU beisteuern.
Alles in allem also: "back to normal"


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Auf meiner 1080 Ti hab ich schon lange keine advanced WU mehr gehabt.
Ich dachte eigentlich, es gibt keine...


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Lange Geschichte mit Martin, habe auch schon lange keinen kontakt mehr.
> Eigentlich schade....



Selbstständigkeit ist, wie ich hörte, gescheitert. Leider. Hätte es ihm gegönnt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> Selbstständigkeit ist, wie ich hörte, gescheitert. Leider. Hätte es ihm gegönnt.


Auch ich hätte es ihm gegönnt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich erlaube mir eine kleine Bemerkung am Rande:
Auch wenn wir in Zeiten freien Informationszuganges leben, würde ich es bevorzugen, dass private Themen über mich in meiner Abwesenheit doch lieber privat und nicht in der Öffentlichkeit ausgetauscht werden würden.

Edit: 
Die Aussage war rein auf mich bezogen, wie ich es mir wünschen würde. 
Ich kenne MehlstaubtheCat nicht.


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... du hast Recht, ich hätte das eher per PN kommunizieren sollen!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ...  würde ich es bevorzugen, dass private Themen über mich in meiner Abwesenheit doch lieber privat und nicht in der Öffentlichkeit ausgetauscht werden würden.



Jupp, seh ich genauso
Ich überlege mir sogar einen *moderativen* Eingriff


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Guten Morgen,

Was ist den da los! Keine News auf der Startseite, nach Ende der Faltwoche mit dem Sprung auf Platz 11 und die Leistung der ganzen Leute!? Schonn schwach das es dazu keine News darüber gibt


----------



## sonntagskind (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ja, dachte ich auch schon, aber vllt wollte man einfach noch warten, bis Platz10 noch geholt wird. 

(wobei 2 News ja auch nicht so schlimm wären....  )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich tippe darauf das es mit dem Gewinnspiel abgefrühstückt wird. Der 10 Platz sieht ja schon mal gut aus, man ja schon jetzt gut durch das Schlüsselloch schauen


----------



## JayTea (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Weiß noch jemand, wie hoch die PPD zur Alzheimer-Aktionswoche 09/2017 war? 
<100 Mio, oder?


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

98Mio wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Die 100 wurden knapp verfehlt.


----------



## sonntagskind (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

103,6 Millionen

siehe --> Folding @ Home 2017: Gigabyte-Faltwoche mit tollen Preisen - Auflosung


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

103,6 ist das Max-Tagesergebnis aber nicht der Durchschnitt. 
98 warens im Durchschnitt.


----------



## sonntagskind (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Mmmh. Ich hab halt an PPD = Points per DAY gedacht. Und ging von der Frage nach dem DAY- aka Tagesrekord aus.  Nuja, jetzt sind ja beide Werte da.
Dieses Mal lagen wir alle sowohl beim Durchschnitt als auch beim Tagesrekord deutlich drüber!


----------



## LordAshtray (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Weiß ja nicht ob das hierher gehört aber ein riesen GRATZ an das PCGH-F@H Team zum erreichen des 10. Platzes der Weltrangliste


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich denke das landet Gold umrandet auf der Liste der Würdigung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... ähmm, in 3,6 Monaten ist Platz 9 greifbar und in fünf Platz 8. Man muss nur Ziele haben. Ich glaube spätestens zur Aktion "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" im Herbst, werden wir die beiden Teams im Sack haben


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Nö, leider nicht. 

Platz 9 - Taiwan - macht im Durchschnitt 66''PPD, also mehr als wir. Sie werden uns weiter entfleuchen
Platz 8 - Custom PC - machen >30''PPD, wir 55''PPD, also etwa 25'' PPD pro Tag gut. Das schaffen wir eher bei der nächsten Krebsfaltwoche


----------



## JayTea (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> 103,6 ist das Max-Tagesergebnis aber nicht der Durchschnitt.
> 98 warens im Durchschnitt.



Mehr Teilnehmer, mehr Hardware pro Teilnehmer, leistungsstärkere Hardware?!?!   *grübel*


----------



## Hauwexis (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ich warte nur darauf das die Grakapreise wieder sinken und die neue Serie erscheint dann versuche ich wieder eine "alte" 1080ti abzustauben, so wie ich es mit der 980Ti gemacht habe.  Dann gibts Rechenpower


----------



## bastian123f (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Bei mir auch so. Ich möchte meinem PC eine neue Graka verleihen. Die Fury wird aber behalten.


----------



## cubanrice987 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Mein Problem ist einfach der verdammte Strom. Zweifamilienhaus, ein Stromzähler. Das mein kleines Rechenzentrum unwahrscheinlich uneffektiv ist kommt noch erschwerend hinzu...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Klar , ich achte auch auf meine Unkosten da ich derzeitig kein Riesengehalt verdiene. daher ist 24/7 bei mir nicht drin. Der 2. Punkt ist die Hardware, die zwar keine Unmengen an Strom verbrät aber bei den harten WU´s fast 24 Stunden rödeln kann ohne das man wirklich Punkte erzielt


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Du kannst als Option max-packet-size = small oder 1 (am kleinsten) angeben. 
Ist aber nicht immer gesagt, dass es kleine WUs gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Es nervt halt ein wenig wenn man ins Bett will und man immer noch 30, 40 oder 50 % offen hat. Man will ja auch ein paar Punkte sammeln und nur als Heizung den Rechner laufen zu haben ist nicht meins. Wird schon und deswegen bekomme ich noch kein Pipi in die Augen


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Du hast auch die Möglichkeit, zeitgesteuert zu falten, siehe folgenden Link:
Zeitgesteuert Falten starten / finishen

Nach einer zu definierenden Zeit wird der finish-Befehl gesendet und wenn die WU fertig ist, wird der Rechner abgefahren. 
Also z.B. in der Früh Rechner an und zum Feierabend/Bettgehen ist er wieder verfügbar bzw. abgefahren. 

Liegt natürlich auch deiner HW (?) und an der durchschnittlichen Bearbeitungsdauer einer WU.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Macht's wie ich, mein Arbeits-Rechner läuft von 8 bis 20 Uhr, in der Zeit gibt's Origami, danach Nachtruhe.


----------



## sonntagskind (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Du hast auch die Möglichkeit, zeitgesteuert zu falten, siehe folgenden Link:
> Zeitgesteuert Falten starten / finishen
> 
> Nach einer zu definierenden Zeit wird der finish-Befehl gesendet und wenn die WU fertig ist, wird der Rechner abgefahren.
> ...



Und wem das zu kompliziert sein sollte, der lädt sich bei heise einfach mal die GuteNacht.Exe runter, klickt auf Finisch, guckt wie lange die WU noch braucht, schlägt etwas Zeit drauf, startet das Programm und lässt den Rechner nach dieser Zeit dann einfach runterfahren. Auch für andere Zwecke sinnvoll. (Film/Serie gucken oder Musik hören zum einpennen etc pp)


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Das Script macht genau das selbe, nur dass es wartet bis die WU wirklich fertig ist.  Es ist auch nicht kompliziert zu bedienen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



> Macht's wie ich, mein Arbeits-Rechner läuft von 8 bis 20 Uhr, in der Zeit gibt's Origami


Das ist bei mir oft die Zeit wo ich eher mal Abwesend bin. Meine Hardware hatte ich an geeigneter Stelle doch mal erwähnt ( i7 2600k + GTX 770 2GB ). Ich weiß das es diverse Tools gibt mir ging es aber nur darum das so mancher Tag ohne Extrarunden fast nix gebracht hatte


----------



## brooker (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 


Ich möchte mich bei allen Teilnehmern der Aktion bedanken. Jeder von Euch hat einen Beitrag gegen den Krebs geleistet! 

Weiterer Dank geht an die Unterstützer bei PCGH und dem Sponsor GIGABYTE. Danke für die Plattform und das spannende Gewinnspiel.

Nicht zu vergessen ist der Support der Aktion durch das F@H Team im Hintergrund! Ihr habt wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet und habt die Fragen und Probleme schnell aufgenommen und gelöst! 


Bitte behaltet die News bei PCGH im Auge. Nach der Aktion, ist vor der Aktion:

*"Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2018*


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



brooker schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich bei allen Teilnehmern der Aktion bedanken. Jeder von Euch hat einen Beitrag gegen den Krebs geleistet!



Gibt es denn Berichte, in wie weit die Berechnungen weitergeholfen haben?


----------



## brooker (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

... die Stanford Universität gibt regelmäßig ihre Erkenntnisse in Form von white-papers in die Öffentlichkeit. 
Einen Bericht darüber in wie weit die Berechnungen des Teams weitergeholfen haben gibt es nicht. Dafür ist das Thema viel zu komplex. 
Ich denke jeder Teilnehmer kann gut nachvollziehen, dass ein solches Reporting extrem viel Ressourcen benötigen würde, welche das Thema nicht voran bringen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Spendenquittungen wären wohl etwas zu viel verlangt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Spendenquittungen wären wohl etwas zu viel verlangt


Was meinst du mit Spendenquittungen? 
Für die Steuereklärung (hätte nicht dagegen wenn sowas angenommen würde ) oder sowas wie Zertifikate für die geleistete Arbeit (gibts bereits für Punkte und WUs ).


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Spendenquittungen wären wohl etwas zu viel verlangt



Hier ist deine Spendenquittung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hier ist deine Spendenquittung


Vergiss die hier nicht > Spendenquittung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Ja macht nur so weiter. Das war ja nur als Gag gedacht für den Schnurrhahn DKK007 wegen dem Hilfsbericht


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja macht nur so weiter.



Aber natürlich* falten *wir weiter 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das war ja nur als Gag gedacht für den Schnurrhahn DKK007 wegen dem Hilfsbericht



Echt?? Nur ein Gag??
Ja wenn wir das gewusst hätten dann hätten wir bestimmt noch ein  oder ein  an unsere Post's drangehängt ..

Pst. aber *natürlich* wussten wir, dass das nur ein Gag war - und deshalb haben wir "weitergegägt"


----------



## Ramonx56 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

Kann man denen beim Finanzamt nicht vorlegen mit welcher Hadware man faltet?
Dann mithilfe von Holdies Tabelle die durchschnittts PPD ausrechnen? 
Danach die Stromkosten ausrechnen und das Ganze dann beim FA einreichen mit der Bitte die Stromspende absetzen zu können? 

@Bumble: Falls das zu offtopic wird bitte in die RuKa verschieben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*

@Ramonx56:
Hab es schon versucht aber das Steueramt schalten auf stur und lässt nur Geldspenden gelten > es könnte ja sein das ich den Strom für etwas anderes brauche und sie können das nicht wirklich nachkontrollieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2018*



Ramonx56 schrieb:


> @Bumble: Falls das zu offtopic wird bitte in die RuKa verschieben



Die Weiterführung in der RuKa wäre tatsächlich eine gute Idee


----------

